# Non so che fare ...



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

Ciao è la prima volta che scrivo anche se da un po seguo le varie discussioni e ho deciso di raccontare la mia situazione per avere qulche parere, visto che non riescoa prendere una decisione chiara.Mi ritenevo nella norma, un marito un figlio, un lavoro..insomma tutto scorreva anche se tra alti e bassi finchè non decidiamo di avere un secondo figlio...dopo la nascita del secondo figlio lui cambia,mi va in crisi, e dopo 8 mesi e numerose discussioni viene fuori che oltre ad un principio di depressione che fortunatamente si fatto curare, ha trovato prima una amica che lo ha consolato. poi un altra ,poi alla fine siccome mi sono incazzata e ho chiuso con il sesso. si e' trom...ta una e la spiegazione e' stata...me l'ha data e ...Poi quando gli ho detto che l'avevo controllato si e' incazzato perche' avrei dovuto dirglielo prima e non aspettareche lui facesse le cose che ha fatto...insomma alla fine e' colpa mia, me lo sono voluta...ora non so che fare perche' da cretina quale sono gli voglio ancora bene e poi penso ai bimbi e la cosa si fa ancora piu' difficile , ma nonsopporto l'idea che mi abbia tradita, ogni volta che vedo immagini di 2 che si baciano o che fanno sesso penso a lui e mi viene il voltastomaco. ritengo il tradimento una vigliaccheria, una mancanza di rispetto...ma e0 difficile decidere...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Ciao è la prima volta che scrivo anche se da un po seguo le varie discussioni e ho deciso di raccontare la mia situazione per avere qulche parere, visto che non riescoa prendere una decisione chiara.Mi ritenevo nella norma, un marito un figlio, un lavoro..insomma tutto scorreva anche se tra alti e bassi finchè non decidiamo di avere un secondo figlio...dopo la nascita del secondo figlio lui cambia,mi va in crisi, e dopo 8 mesi e numerose discussioni viene fuori che oltre ad un principio di depressione che fortunatamente si fatto curare, ha trovato prima una amica che lo ha consolato. poi un altra ,poi alla fine siccome mi sono incazzata e ho chiuso con il sesso. si e' trom...ta una e la spiegazione e' stata...me l'ha data e ...Poi quando gli ho detto che l'avevo controllato si e' incazzato perche' avrei dovuto dirglielo prima e non aspettareche lui facesse le cose che ha fatto...insomma alla fine e' colpa mia, me lo sono voluta...ora non so che fare perche' da cretina quale sono gli voglio ancora bene e poi penso ai bimbi e la cosa si fa ancora piu' difficile , ma nonsopporto l'idea che mi abbia tradita, ogni volta che vedo immagini di 2 che si baciano o che fanno sesso penso a lui e mi viene il voltastomaco. ritengo il tradimento una vigliaccheria, una mancanza di rispetto...ma e0 difficile decidere...


Intanto calmati e benvenuta.
Speta un attimo vediamo che fare.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Come si è fatto curare la depressione? Ha preso farmaci?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Come si è fatto curare la depressione? Ha preso farmaci?


Per me la cura che ha scelto e' migliore...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Insomma: se lei decide di lasciarlo, non so quanto possa essere gradevole per lui doversene andare di casa e vedersi dimezzato lo stipendio per pagare gli alimenti. Da questo punto di vista, mille volte meglio una pillola che una sc*****.


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Ciao è la prima volta che scrivo anche se da un po seguo le varie discussioni e ho deciso di raccontare la mia situazione per avere qulche parere, visto che non riescoa prendere una decisione chiara.Mi ritenevo nella norma, un marito un figlio, un lavoro..insomma tutto scorreva anche se tra alti e bassi finchè non decidiamo di avere un secondo figlio...dopo la nascita del secondo figlio lui cambia,mi va in crisi, e dopo 8 mesi e numerose discussioni viene fuori che oltre ad un principio di depressione che fortunatamente si fatto curare, ha trovato prima una amica che lo ha consolato. poi un altra ,poi alla fine siccome mi sono incazzata e ho chiuso con il sesso. si e' trom...ta una e la spiegazione e' stata...me l'ha data e ...Poi quando gli ho detto che l'avevo controllato si e' incazzato perche' avrei dovuto dirglielo prima e non aspettareche lui facesse le cose che ha fatto...insomma alla fine e' colpa mia, me lo sono voluta...ora non so che fare perche' da cretina quale sono gli voglio ancora bene e poi penso ai bimbi e la cosa si fa ancora piu' difficile , ma nonsopporto l'idea che mi abbia tradita, ogni volta che vedo immagini di 2 che si baciano o che fanno sesso penso a lui e mi viene il voltastomaco. ritengo il tradimento una vigliaccheria, una mancanza di rispetto...ma e0 difficile decidere...


Non mi pare che il tuo uomo sia molto giustificabile, ma siccome lo ami ancora, non credo tu possa andare contro quello che ti dice il cuore.

Sappi però che sarà una strada lunga e faticosa, moooolto faticosa, soprattutto per te, ma anche per lui. Poi magari sarebbe d'aiuto sapere qualche dettaglio inpiù su di voi, tipo quanti anni avete, da quanto state insieme...

In bocca al lupo


----------



## tradito77 (20 Aprile 2011)

Ti dico subito che quello che ti è successo segnerà per sempre il vostro rapporto.
Ora fermati un attimo a pensare cosa vuoi fare, lascia perdere lo schifo e il malessere. Se pensi di volerlo ancora nella tua vita e in quella dei tuoi figli, allora vai avanti. Parlagli chiaramente di come ti senti e di cosa pensi di quello che ti ha fatto, digli che lo ami ma che deve ammettere il suo sbaglio e dimostrarti il suo pentimento per tornare a riguadagnarsi la tua fiducia e così poter continuare la vostra vita insieme. 
Se siete onesti con voi stessi, si può fare.
Auguri


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non mi pare che il tuo uomo sia molto giustificabile, ma siccome lo ami ancora, non credo tu possa andare contro quello che ti dice il cuore.
> 
> Sappi però che sarà una strada lunga e faticosa, moooolto faticosa, soprattutto per te, ma anche per lui. Poi magari sarebbe d'aiuto sapere qualche dettaglio inpiù su di voi, tipo quanti anni avete, da quanto state insieme...
> 
> In bocca al lupo


Quoto!

Puoi dare qualche altra informazione? Tipo quanti anni sono che state insieme, gli anni..


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ti dico subito che quello che ti è successo segnerà per sempre il vostro rapporto.
> Ora fermati un attimo a pensare cosa vuoi fare, lascia perdere lo schifo e il malessere. Se pensi di volerlo ancora nella tua vita e in quella dei tuoi figli, allora vai avanti. Parlagli chiaramente di come ti senti e di cosa pensi di quello che ti ha fatto, digli che lo ami *ma che deve ammettere il suo sbaglio* e dimostrarti il suo pentimento per tornare a riguadagnarsi la tua fiducia e così poter continuare la vostra vita insieme.
> Se siete onesti con voi stessi, si può fare.
> Auguri


Veramente so' pluri-sbagli....

capirei la prima perche' "depresso"...:mrgreen:...ma la serialita' e' da ergastolo buttando via anche la chiave...


----------



## tradito77 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramente so' pluri-sbagli....
> 
> capirei la prima perche' "depresso"...:mrgreen:...ma la serialita' e' da ergastolo buttando via anche la chiave...


Beh, in linea teorica hai ragione!
Ma solo lei sa il male che le ha fatto il comportamento del suo uomo.
Se è insormontabile, che lasci perdere e affronti la questione separazione.
Dicevo solo che se per lei ci sono le condizioni per andare avanti si può fare, ma deve esserci una profonda coscienza della situazione da parte di entrambi e solo con la totale chiarezza e l'onestà si può pensare di intraprendere questo lungo e tortuoso cammino.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Beh, in linea teorica hai ragione!
> Ma solo lei sa il male che le ha fatto il comportamento del suo uomo.
> Se è insormontabile, che lasci perdere e affronti la questione separazione.
> Dicevo solo che se per lei ci sono le condizioni per andare avanti si può fare, ma deve esserci una profonda coscienza della situazione da parte di entrambi e solo con la totale chiarezza e l'onestà si può pensare di intraprendere questo lungo e tortuoso cammino.


E' na' parola con quei presupposti...


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

grazie x la vostra attenzione, per l'eta' siamo tutti e due oltre i 30 ...quasi 40...per il parlare..be penso di non avere piu' parole per dare e chiedere spiegazioni...lui mi accusa di essermi allontanata...di averlo abbandonato...e ci sta anche ,dopo la nascita dei figli la madri fanno un po' le chiocce pero' se fosse venuto da me a dirmi "ho bisogno di te, mi stai trascurando" invece di scansarmi (e cosi' io mi incazzavo di piu', diventando pallosa e stressante) secondo voi non avrei capito????se poi non l'avessi fatto allora capirei i suoi comportamenti ma così nOOOO!Insomma dico la verita' se non ci forreso i figli avrei gia' deciso, ma così e' complicato epoi se io perdono e poi lo rifa'??ma sono veramente in confusione...siamo entrambi da due psicologi x capire ma qui "berta un si marita"


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> grazie x la vostra attenzione, per l'eta' siamo tutti e due oltre i 30 ...quasi 40...per il parlare..be penso di non avere piu' parole per dare e chiedere spiegazioni...lui mi accusa di essermi allontanata...di averlo abbandonato...e ci sta anche ,dopo la nascita dei figli la madri fanno un po' le chiocce pero' se fosse venuto da me a dirmi "ho bisogno di te, mi stai trascurando" invece di scansarmi (e cosi' io mi incazzavo di piu', diventando pallosa e stressante) secondo voi non avrei capito????se poi non l'avessi fatto allora capirei i suoi comportamenti ma così nOOOO!Insomma dico la verita' se non ci forreso i figli avrei gia' deciso, ma così e' complicato epoi se io perdono e poi lo rifa'??ma sono veramente in confusione...*siamo entrambi da due psicologi x capire* ma qui "berta un si marita"


Scusa per curiosita', cosa vi dicono a pagamento?

Per me di tempo per pentirsi sul serio ne ha avuto, dopo la prima...la seconda...la terza...pero' il carniere s'ingrossava...

magari adesso, che tutto sommato ha visto che e' ancora vivo...:mrgreen:.. s'e' anche rafforzato e per le prossime non ti confessera' manco sotto tortura...

ce vorrebbe er Pentothal de Diabbbolikke..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> grazie x la vostra attenzione, per l'eta' siamo tutti e due oltre i 30 ...quasi 40...per il parlare..be penso di non avere piu' parole per dare e chiedere spiegazioni...lui mi accusa di essermi allontanata...di averlo abbandonato...e ci sta anche ,dopo la nascita dei figli la madri fanno un po' le chiocce pero' se fosse venuto da me a dirmi "ho bisogno di te, mi stai trascurando" invece di scansarmi (e cosi' io mi incazzavo di piu', diventando pallosa e stressante) secondo voi non avrei capito????se poi non l'avessi fatto allora capirei i suoi comportamenti ma così nOOOO!Insomma dico la verita' se non ci forreso i figli avrei gia' deciso, ma così e' complicato epoi se io perdono e poi lo rifa'??ma sono veramente in confusione...siamo entrambi da due psicologi x capire ma qui "berta un si marita"


Tranquilla, la tua è la più classica delle storie...

Terapia di coppia, invece che due psicologi distinti?

Comunque... so che queste parole potranno sembrarti paradossali (ti assicuro che stai parlando con uno che se le vista mooooolto brutta), ma NON ingigantire il problema. Comincia innanzitutto a non buttarti giu, sono convinto, almeno da come me la descritto, che quella di tuo marito sia stata una semplice sbandata. Può succedere a chiunque, fidati.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tranquilla, la tua è la più classica delle storie...
> 
> Terapia di coppia, invece che due psicologi distinti?
> 
> ...


Si', una semplice sbandata pero' co' tamponamento a catena...


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa per curiosita', cosa vi dicono?
> 
> Per me di tempo per pentirsi sul serio ne ha avuto, dopo la prima...la seconda...la terza...pero' il carniere s'ingrossava...
> 
> ...


Be a me che devo pensare per me e non a cosa fa lui tanto gli eventi non si fermano, ma ti rendi conto come e' difficile?a lui non so...
comunque anche io penso che tempo ne ha avuto e si e' arrabbiato perche' io lo controllavo (anche se non e' molto corretto) e gli dicevo da tempo guarda che io so piu' cose di quanto credi ...quindi un po lo avvisato e lui? forte del fatto che MAI pensava lo scoprissi teneva quest doppio comportamento, si vedeva con quella, ciattava con quell'altra ectt..ma lui dice che non capisco e che in fondo me lo sono cercata perche' non l'ho fermato prima...e perche' non ho cercato di riconquistarlo ma ho lasciato fare stando a guardare...


----------



## tradito77 (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> grazie x la vostra attenzione, per l'eta' siamo tutti e due oltre i 30 ...quasi 40...per il parlare..be penso di non avere piu' parole per dare e chiedere spiegazioni...lui mi accusa di essermi allontanata...di averlo abbandonato...e ci sta anche ,dopo la nascita dei figli la madri fanno un po' le chiocce pero' se fosse venuto da me a dirmi "ho bisogno di te, mi stai trascurando" invece di scansarmi (e cosi' io mi incazzavo di piu', diventando pallosa e stressante) secondo voi non avrei capito????se poi non l'avessi fatto allora capirei i suoi comportamenti ma così nOOOO!Insomma dico la verita' se non ci forreso i figli avrei gia' deciso, ma così e' complicato epoi se io perdono e poi lo rifa'??ma sono veramente in confusione...siamo entrambi da due psicologi x capire ma qui "berta un si marita"


Più o meno hai fatto gli stessi miei ragionamenti, a parte il fatto che noi non abbiamo figli.
Io il primo giorno ero pronto a sbatterla fuori di casa, poi ho pensato che dovevo darle almeno una possibilità di spiegarmi. Abbiamo avuto il nostro "scontro", sono uscite certe cose, ma abbiamo deciso che comunque in quel momento quello che volevamo entrambi era stare insieme e così abbiamo affrontato tutto il resto.
Dì a tuo marito quello che hai scritto qui e chiedigli se vuole stare con te o no. 
Non si tratta di "perdonare" ma di "superare".


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si', una semplice sbandata pero' co' tamponamento a catena...



Effetivamente m'ero dimenticato che non era stato solo un tradimento... vabbè era confuso dai! :mexican:

:unhappy:

Scusami cara chiccavs, a tuo marito piace un pò troppo la gnocca, ecco il problema. Non so quanto sentisse la crisi di coppia, però effettivamente poteva fermarsi alla prima. Comunque... terapia di coppia.


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa per curiosita', cosa vi dicono a pagamento?
> 
> Per me di tempo per pentirsi sul serio ne ha avuto, dopo la prima...la seconda...la terza...pero' il carniere s'ingrossava...
> 
> ...





Kid ha detto:


> Tranquilla, la tua è la più classica delle storie...
> 
> Terapia di coppia, invece che due psicologi distinti?
> 
> ...


 Si si ora inizieremo anche questa....pero' che palle.....ora sono nella fase "che palleeeeeeee"vorrei non dover affrontare tutto questo, ho talmente tante cose da fare e poi mi sto distruggendo la mia autostima...


----------



## tradito77 (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> ma lui dice che non capisco e che in fondo me lo sono cercata perche' non l'ho fermato prima...e perche' non ho cercato di riconquistarlo ma ho lasciato fare stando a guardare...


Scusa non avevo letto ques'ultima parte.
La sbandata ci sta, ma deve capire che è lui che ha sbagliato se no non andate da nessuna parte.


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> e poi mi sto distruggendo la mia autostima...



Occhio, davvero occhio. A me sta cosa stava uccidendo giorno dopo giorno. Fatti aiutare se senti di non farcela, perchè è pericolosa.

La colpa non è tua, è lui che dovrebbe vergognarsi. Lui dovrebbe perdere autostima.


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Più o meno hai fatto gli stessi miei ragionamenti, a parte il fatto che noi non abbiamo figli.
> Io il primo giorno ero pronto a sbatterla fuori di casa, poi ho pensato che dovevo darle almeno una possibilità di spiegarmi. Abbiamo avuto il nostro "scontro", sono uscite certe cose, ma abbiamo deciso che comunque in quel momento quello che volevamo entrambi era stare insieme e così abbiamo affrontato tutto il resto.
> Dì a tuo marito quello che hai scritto qui e chiedigli se vuole stare con te o no.
> Non si tratta di "perdonare" ma di "superare".


 Anche lui dice ...se si riparte mettiamoci una pietra sopra e ripartiamo da zero...ma io sono di quelle (non bigotte) ma alla quale le corna pesano come un macigno...e se penso a noi e agli anni che abbiamo passato insieme e allecose che abbiamo condiviso sicuramente voglio stare con lui ma, se penso a questi ultimi episodi mi monta una gran rabbia...poi avrei voglia di stare anche fisicamente con lui ma nel momento in cui provo ad avvicinarmi mi viene in mente cosa ha fatto e sinceramente mi schifo.


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Anche lui dice ...se si riparte mettiamoci una pietra sopra e ripartiamo da zero...ma io sono di quelle (non bigotte) ma alla quale le corna pesano come un macigno...e se penso a noi e agli anni che abbiamo passato insieme e allecose che abbiamo condiviso sicuramente voglio stare con lui ma, se penso a questi ultimi episodi mi monta una gran rabbia...poi avrei voglia di stare anche fisicamente con lui ma nel momento in cui provo ad avvicinarmi mi viene in mente cosa ha fatto e sinceramente mi schifo.


Datti tempo... e parecchio pure.


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Datti tempo... e parecchio pure.


A questo punto x forza non c'è altro da fare...ma e' dura davvero....


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> grazie x la vostra attenzione, per l'eta' siamo tutti e due oltre i 30 ...quasi 40...per il parlare..be penso di non avere piu' parole per dare e chiedere spiegazioni...lui mi accusa di essermi allontanata...di averlo abbandonato...e ci sta anche ,dopo la nascita dei figli la madri fanno un po' le chiocce pero' se fosse venuto da me a dirmi "ho bisogno di te, mi stai trascurando" invece di scansarmi (e cosi' io mi incazzavo di piu', diventando pallosa e stressante) secondo voi non avrei capito????se poi non l'avessi fatto allora capirei i suoi comportamenti ma così nOOOO!Insomma dico la verita' se non ci forreso i figli avrei gia' deciso, ma così e' complicato epoi se io perdono e poi lo rifa'??ma sono veramente in confusione...siamo entrambi da due psicologi x capire ma qui "berta un si marita"


Una donna dopo la nascita di un figlio ha bisogno di un uomo con le palle al suo fianco, perché si  passano dei momenti molto difficili. Un uomo non potrà mai capire quello che passa una donna. La cosa che ammiro di più in mio marito e' il supporto che mi ha dato nei momenti in cui ne avevo bisogno, con infinita pazienza e aiuto pratico ed emotivo. Se avessi dovuto trovarmi di fronte ad un "altro figlio" che mi rinfacciava pure di averlo trascurato per NOSTRO figlio, quando avremmo dovuto occuparcene assieme, e avessi pure scoperto che oltretutto mi ha pure messo le corna, credo che avrei perso tutta la stima e il desiderio di proseguire la mia vita con lui. Questo non e' amore...


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> A questo punto x forza non c'è altro da fare...ma e' dura davvero....


Sapessi a chi lo dici...


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Anche lui dice ...se si riparte mettiamoci una pietra sopra e ripartiamo da zero...ma io sono di quelle (non bigotte) ma alla quale le corna pesano come un macigno...e se penso a noi e agli anni che abbiamo passato insieme e allecose che abbiamo condiviso sicuramente voglio stare con lui ma, se penso a questi ultimi episodi mi monta una gran rabbia...poi avrei voglia di stare anche fisicamente con lui ma nel momento in cui provo ad avvicinarmi mi viene in mente cosa ha fatto e sinceramente mi schifo.


Se si ama veramente riesci a lasciarti tutto alle spalle... la paura di perderlo ti fa superare tutto. Ma lui ti deve DIMOSTRARE molte cose nel tempo.


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Una donna dopo la nascita di un figlio ha bisogno di un uomo con le palle al suo fianco, perché si passano dei momenti molto difficili. Un uomo non potrà mai capire quello che passa una donna. La cosa che ammiro di più in mio marito e' il supporto che mi ha dato nei momenti in cui ne avevo bisogno, con infinita pazienza e aiuto pratico ed emotivo. Se avessi dovuto trovarmi di fronte ad un "altro figlio" che mi rinfacciava pure di averlo trascurato per NOSTRO figlio, quando avremmo dovuto occuparcene assieme, e avessi pure scoperto che oltretutto mi ha pure messo le corna, credo che avrei perso tutta la stima e il desiderio di proseguire la mia vita con lui. Questo non e' amore...


E' vero.verissimo solo chi ha avuto figli puo' capire la difficolta' da affrontare e io volevo avrei voluto e ho sperato che lui fosse come dici tu ma invece no, eè solo che non riesco a prendere una decisione ma non per me ma perche' ho paura di ferire i miei figli..anche se credo che vivrebbero meglio con un po piu' di armonia che con una convivenza forzata... a volte mi chiedo se  ho solo paura di sbagliare...e allora le provo tutte ma la mia dignita'? dove se ne va???ba sono proprio confusa


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se si ama veramente riesci a lasciarti tutto alle spalle... la paura di perderlo ti fa superare tutto. Ma lui ti deve DIMOSTRARE molte cose nel tempo.


E' proprio questo il problema lui si sente disperato ma non fa marcia indietro ne ha intenzione di dimostrare nulla e comunque non di chiedere scusa...quindi come faccio a mettermi tutto dietro alle spalle???


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Si si ora inizieremo anche questa....pero' che palle.....ora sono nella fase "che palleeeeeeee"vorrei non dover affrontare tutto questo, ho talmente tante cose da fare *e poi mi sto distruggendo la mia autostima...*


Brava, ti sei fatta intortare...

e' lui che si deve distruggere la sua non te la tua....

vi invertite i ruoli...


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il problema lui si sente disperato ma non fa marcia indietro ne ha intenzione di dimostrare nulla e comunque non di chiedere scusa...quindi come faccio a mettermi tutto dietro alle spalle???


Alcune persone fanno molta difficoltà a chiedere scusa, magari credono di farlo non usando proprio queste specifiche parole. Ma ricorda che comunque le parole sono e restano parole. Sono i fatti che contano, quello che lui fa pur di non perderti, l'amore che ti dimostra. Perché vuole restare con te? Perché ti ama o perché e' più conveniente così. E tu quanto senti di amarlo ancora. Se si ama si sa perdonare.
Prova a dargli tempo, fagli capire che hai bisogno di fatti.
E poi non e' male l'idea di passare da una psicoterapia individuale ad una di coppia. Forse a questo punto e' necessaria.


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2011)

Aspetta un attimo: andiamo con calma !!

1) Dopo la nascita di un figlio può succedere che il marito si senta trascurato perchè escluso dal rapporto un po' troppo simbiotico tra mamma e bimbo, quindi SFORZATI a metterti nei suoi panni

2) Che vuol dire che hai chiuso col sesso? Scusa ma, in un momento così, al marito bisogna dargliene ancora di più. Pensaci: gli hai dato il giusto pretesto.

E ora vorrei porre alcune domande per meglio capire la situazione:

1) Lui ha cercato un'amica per essere consolato (tipico), ma cosa intende per consolato?    

2) Perchè parlate di 3 donne? A me risultano due con tradimento fisico solo dell'ultima, oppure ho capito male?

3) Non mi sembra che sia il caso di parlare di "serialità" Perchè affermate questo?


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Alcune persone fanno molta difficoltà a chiedere scusa, magari credono di farlo non usando proprio queste specifiche parole. Ma ricorda che comunque le parole sono e restano parole. Sono i fatti che contano, quello che lui fa pur di non perderti, l'amore che ti dimostra. Perché vuole restare con te? Perché ti ama o perché e' più conveniente così. E tu quanto senti di amarlo ancora. Se si ama si sa perdonare.
> Prova a dargli tempo, fagli capire che hai bisogno di fatti.
> E poi non e' male l'idea di passare da una psicoterapia individuale ad una di coppia. Forse a questo punto e' necessaria.



...brava! Quoto tutto


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Aspetta un attimo: andiamo con calma !!
> 
> 1) Dopo la nascita di un figlio può succedere che il marito si senta trascurato perchè escluso dal rapporto un po' troppo simbiotico tra mamma e bimbo, quindi SFORZATI a metterti nei suoi panni


Quoto.

Posso assicurarvi che non è semplice nemmeno il ruolo del padre in gravidanza. Per quanto si possa capire la situazione, resta il fatto che si è trascurati a lungo.


----------



## tradito77 (20 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sapessi a chi lo dici...


Mi associo.


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Aspetta un attimo: andiamo con calma !!
> 
> 1) Dopo la nascita di un figlio può succedere che il marito si senta trascurato perchè escluso dal rapporto un po' troppo simbiotico tra mamma e bimbo, quindi SFORZATI a metterti nei suoi panni
> 
> ...


Basta con questa cosa degli uomini che si sentono trascurati per i figli! Scusa ma la trovo una cosa molto infantile. A meno che la donna non escluda proprio il compagno dal rapporto col figlio.

Ora lui ha bisogno di più sesso e lei glielo nega? Il sesso e' un atto d'amore che si fa quando c'è desiderio, non a comando o per obbligo. Se lui vuole essere desiderato da sua moglie deve riguadagnarsi fiducia e riaccendere il suo desiderio.


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Basta con questa cosa degli uomini che si sentono trascurati per i figli!



Perchè?

Voglio dire, io cerco di essere un padre il più presente possibile e cambio pannoloni come fa mia moglie, dormo poco come mia moglie, la cambio come fa mia moglie, la ninno come fa mia moglie. Non ho il seno, non posso quindi allattarla e mi spiace. 

Voglio dire, non sono scemo, lo so anch'io che non lo fa apposta ma... è un dato di fatto che sono trascurato.


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Posso assicurarvi che non è semplice nemmeno il ruolo del padre in gravidanza. Per quanto si possa capire la situazione, resta il fatto che si è trascurati a lungo.


Non so come si comporti tua moglie nei tuoi confronti, ma ti posso assicurare che e' molto dura: cambiamenti ormonali, fisici, risvegli notturni, libertà molto limitata....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Basta con questa cosa degli uomini che si sentono trascurati per i figli! Scusa ma la trovo una cosa molto infantile. A meno che la donna non escluda proprio il compagno dal rapporto col figlio..


Però succede e spesso e non lo trovo infantile. 

Ora lui ha bisogno di più sesso e lei glielo nega? Il sesso e' un atto d'amore che si fa quando c'è desiderio, non a comando o per obbligo. Se lui vuole essere desiderato da sua moglie deve riguadagnarsi fiducia e riaccendere il suo desiderio.[/QUOTE]

Su questo ti quoto:up:


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Voglio dire, io cerco di essere un padre il più presente possibile e cambio pannoloni come fa mia moglie, dormo poco come mia moglie, la cambio come fa mia moglie, la ninno come fa mia moglie. Non ho il seno, non posso quindi allattarla e mi spiace.
> 
> Voglio dire, non sono scemo, lo so anch'io che non lo fa apposta ma... è un dato di fatto che sono trascurato.


Potrebbe sentirsi trascurata anche lei, no?

Quando ho affrontato le mie gravidanze con relative nascite dei miei figli ho messo loro in primo piano e credo anche mio marito. Si sapeva che per un periodo sarebbe stato così e poi tutto si sarebbe ricalibrato. Credo che razionalmente sia una cosa che si possa comprendere e superare.
Forse Kid manca anche qualcos'altro??


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Potrebbe sentirsi trascurata anche lei, no?



Certo che potrebbe.


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> grazie x la vostra attenzione, per l'eta' siamo tutti e due oltre i 30 ...quasi 40...per il parlare..be penso di non avere piu' parole per dare e chiedere spiegazioni...lui mi accusa di essermi allontanata...di averlo abbandonato...e ci sta anche ,dopo la nascita dei figli la madri fanno un po' le chiocce pero' se fosse venuto da me a dirmi "ho bisogno di te, mi stai trascurando" invece di scansarmi (e cosi' io mi incazzavo di piu', diventando pallosa e stressante) secondo voi non avrei capito????se poi non l'avessi fatto allora capirei i suoi comportamenti ma così nOOOO!*Insomma dico la verita' se non ci forreso i figli avrei gia' deciso, ma così e' complicato epoi se io perdono e poi lo rifa'??*ma sono veramente in confusione...siamo entrambi da due psicologi x capire ma qui "berta un si marita"





chiccavs ha detto:


> Si si ora inizieremo anche questa....pero' che palle.....*ora sono nella fase "che palleeeeeeee"vorrei non dover affrontare tutto questo, ho talmente tante cose da fare *e poi mi sto distruggendo la mia autostima...





chiccavs ha detto:


> Anche lui dice ...se si riparte mettiamoci una pietra sopra e ripartiamo da zero...ma io sono di quelle (non bigotte) ma alla quale le corna pesano come un macigno...passate se penso a noi e agli anni che abbiamo o insieme e allecose che abbiamo condiviso sicuramente voglio stare con lui ma, se penso a questi ultimi episodi mi monta una gran rabbia...poi *avrei voglia di stare anche fisicamente con lui ma nel momento in cui provo ad avvicinarmi mi viene in mente cosa ha fatto e sinceramente mi schifo.*





1)Scusa, ma mi fa un po' rabbrividire il fatto che tu dica questo. Se veramente c'è un grande amore si VUOLE tentare di tutto per salvarlo, anche se ci sentiamo piene di sofferenza. Penso che tu debba guardare dentro il tuo cuore per cercare di capire quanto è ferito per la delusione e quanto amore ancora contiene, so che a caldo è difficile da capire, ma il sentimento, se autentico, trova la via per manifestarsi. Prova a pensare se lui non tornasse a casa stasera: come ti sentiresti? Più sollevata o peggio?   

2) Anche qui rimango perplessa: se è davvero importante il tuo rapporto con lui l'aiuto da parte di un esperto dovresti vederlo come un'ancora di salvezza, di conseguenza sperarci molto e non vedere l'ora di andarci.

3) ...in questo ti capisco, ma ti dico anche che si può superare. Ritieniti sempre superiore a quelle stupide troiette: più bella, più intrigante di loro. Tu sai come rendere felice tuo marito a letto, molto più di loro, perchè sei sua moglie e la complicità che c'è fra voi è unica e non eguagliabile. Tienilo sempre a mente!


----------



## Sole (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Anche lui dice ...se si riparte mettiamoci una pietra sopra e ripartiamo da zero...ma io sono di quelle (non bigotte) ma alla quale le corna pesano come un macigno...e se penso a noi e agli anni che abbiamo passato insieme e allecose che abbiamo condiviso sicuramente voglio stare con lui ma, se penso a questi ultimi episodi mi monta una gran rabbia...poi avrei voglia di stare anche fisicamente con lui ma nel momento in cui provo ad avvicinarmi mi viene in mente cosa ha fatto e sinceramente mi schifo.


Scusami, forse me lo sono persa, ma quanto tempo è passato da quando hai scoperto che è andato con altre donne? Perchè sai, un periodo in cui si convive con la rabbia e l'autostima sotto i piedi c'è e può essere più o meno lungo. Ma poi passa, soprattutto se le dinamiche del rapporto combiano e ci si evolve.

Ha ragione il tuo psicologo a dirti di concentrarti su di te. Capisco che sia difficile, ma è l'unica strada. Perchè solo tu puoi fortificarti, curarti le ferite, prenderti cura di te... è una cosa che non puoi delegare a lui. E solo dopo che l'avrai fatto potrai essere pronta per la coppia.

Ci sono delle fasi, delle tappe obbligate dopo che si scopre un tradimento, che è bene affrontare di volta in volta, lasciando fluire le sensazioni, ma cercando di non farle debordare. E' un lavoro duro, che richiede energie. Mai come in questo momento hai bisogno di pensare a te stessa, magari affidando i bambini a qualcuno di tanto in tanto per ricaricarti... insomma, vai avanti per te stessa, non per i figli che sono importantissimi, ma hanno innanzitutto bisogno di vivere in un clima sereno.


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 3) ...in questo ti capisco, ma ti dico anche che si può superare. Ritieniti sempre superiore a quelle stupide troiette: più bella, più intrigante di loro. Tu sai come rendere felice tuo marito a letto, molto più di loro, perchè sei sua moglie e la complicità che c'è fra voi è unica e non eguagliabile. Tienilo sempre a mente!


Niente di personale, probabilmente non e' questo il caso, ma non sempre questo e' vero...


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Basta con questa cosa degli uomini che si sentono trascurati per i figli! Scusa ma la trovo una cosa molto infantile. A meno che la donna non escluda proprio il compagno dal rapporto col figlio.
> 
> Ora lui ha bisogno di più sesso e lei glielo nega? Il sesso e' un atto d'amore che si fa quando c'è desiderio, non a comando o per obbligo. Se lui vuole essere desiderato da sua moglie deve riguadagnarsi fiducia e riaccendere il suo desiderio.



Ho detto questo perchè conosco donne che dopo la nascita del figlio hanno fatto sentire un perfetto estraneo il loro marito, escludendolo dalla loro vita, e non parlo del primissimo periodo, più comprensibile, ma di quelli successivi, arrivando a far dormire sempre il pargolo nel lettone e relegando quindi il marito ad un ruolo marginale. Secondo me, l'intimità che c'è fra i due coniugi deve essere preservata a tutti i costi, e il talamo deve restare "sacro" ed inviolabile per i figli. Io e mio marito ci siamo sempre comportati così, a me è venuto naturale, quindi facile, e ti dico che mio marito ha sempre partecipato attivamente alla gestione dei bimbi, ma la coppia è un'altra cosa, e deve restare su di un altro piano.

Riguardo al sesso, io intendevo quello richiestole quando c'era già aria di crisi, non a bomba avvenuta.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 1)Scusa, ma mi fa un po' rabbrividire il fatto che tu dica questo. Se veramente c'è un grande amore si VUOLE tentare di tutto per salvarlo, anche se ci sentiamo piene di sofferenza. Penso che tu debba guardare dentro il tuo cuore per cercare di capire quanto è ferito per la delusione e quanto amore ancora contiene, so che a caldo è difficile da capire, ma il sentimento, se autentico, trova la via per manifestarsi. Prova a pensare se lui non tornasse a casa stasera: come ti sentiresti? Più sollevata o peggio?
> ...


Ecco brava, riduciamo tutto ad una gara a chi e' piu' troja....:mrgreen:

Siccome mia moglie con me usa poco la pompa, che a me piace tanto invece, so' autorizzato a farme spompa' fuori e se non s'adegua nella gara la sfankulo anche...

mah...

per non parlare e dire che a casa mia non prende manco il secondo canale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

ok parliamoci chiaro ora sono confusa su i sentimenti e credo sia normale..una parte di me ancora lo adora ma una parte di me lo disprezza...non so quale delle due e' più forte...poi il sesso negato non e' perche' una mattina mi sono svegliata e ho detto non te la do piu' non ho voglia..ma dai suoi comportamenti ...usciva con un suo amico di venerdi' sera e mi tornava alle 3.30 4 di notte..(mai fatto prima anche se il venerdi' e' sempre uscito )non era piu' presente..distaccato...mi diceva che non si sentiva piu' in famiglia..(tipico stato depressivo)e io ho accettato certa che comunque anche se stavo male x la situazione , migliorato il suo umore sarebbe tornato "nei ranghi".Mai , mai l'ho escluso dai suoi figli, mai gli ho chiesto di perdere una notte di sonno (e forse gli sarebbe servito),volevo solo un po di piu' la sua presenza xche lavora ma il fine settimana non c'era mai tempo per noi solo x le sue cose, (amici, hobby, impegni vari),,e quando mi sono allontanata e ho deciso che non me la sentivo piu' e gli ho chiesto un po' di tempo mi ha detto che gli ho levato l'unico momento in cui mi sentiva solo sua...(e lo posso anche capire) ma porca miseria se lui ha delle esigenze io le devo capire , se io gli espongo i miei disagi gli spiego perche' mi comporto così(noi parliamo e tanto ), lui nega e dice che e' solo ripicca e non sopporta di aspettare ...quindi...avanti c'è posto?!?ma dai!!!!
Io sarei disposta a perdonare ma se lui avesse un atteggiamento diverso verso di me,..poi quando vai dagli psicologi ti tirano fuori i problemi dalla preistoria e non ne esci piu'... comunque ho scritto solo per avere dei confronti di opinione perche' sono una persona disposta al confronto e pronta anche a dire o ammettere dove sbaglio, ma ne deve valere la pena senno' sono solo io a mettermi in discussione


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho detto questo perchè conosco donne che dopo la nascita del figlio hanno fatto sentire un perfetto estraneo il loro marito, escludendolo dalla loro vita, e non parlo del primissimo periodo, più comprensibile, ma di quelli successivi, arrivando a far dormire sempre il pargolo nel lettone e relegando quindi il marito ad un ruolo marginale. Secondo me, l'intimità che c'è fra i due coniugi deve essere preservata a tutti i costi, e il talamo deve restare "sacro" ed inviolabile per i figli. Io e mio marito ci siamo sempre comportati così, a me è venuto naturale, quindi facile, e ti dico che mio marito ha sempre partecipato attivamente alla gestione dei bimbi, ma la coppia è un'altra cosa, e deve restare su di un altro piano.
> 
> Riguardo al sesso, io intendevo quello richiestole quando c'era già aria di crisi, non a bomba avvenuta.


Io mi riferivo ai primi mesi. Per quello che hai scritto sopra hai ragione e lo condivido. Anche i figli devono avere i loro spazi, fisici ed emotivi.

Forse lei non si e' accorta della crisi di suo marito mentre lui la stava vivendo.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 3) ...in questo ti capisco, ma ti dico anche che si può superare. Ritieniti sempre superiore a quelle stupide troiette: più bella, più intrigante di loro. Tu sai come rendere felice tuo marito a letto, molto più di loro, perchè sei sua moglie e la complicità che c'è fra voi è unica e non eguagliabile. Tienilo sempre a mente!


 non sono per niente d'accordo su questa cosa...la felicità di un rapporto non si fa solo a letto


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> ok parliamoci chiaro ora sono confusa su i sentimenti e credo sia normale..una parte di me ancora lo adora ma una parte di me lo disprezza...non so quale delle due e' più forte...poi il sesso negato non e' perche' una mattina mi sono svegliata e ho detto non te la do piu' non ho voglia..ma dai suoi comportamenti ...usciva con un suo amico di venerdi' sera e mi tornava alle 3.30 4 di notte..(mai fatto prima anche se il venerdi' e' sempre uscito )non era piu' presente..distaccato...mi diceva che non si sentiva piu' in famiglia..(tipico stato depressivo)e io ho accettato certa che comunque anche se stavo male x la situazione , migliorato il suo umore sarebbe tornato "nei ranghi".Mai , mai l'ho escluso dai suoi figli, mai gli ho chiesto di perdere una notte di sonno (e forse gli sarebbe servito),volevo solo un po di piu' la sua presenza xche lavora ma il fine settimana non c'era mai tempo per noi solo x le sue cose, (amici, hobby, impegni vari),,e quando mi sono allontanata e ho deciso che non me la sentivo piu' e gli ho chiesto un po' di tempo mi ha detto che gli ho levato l'unico momento in cui mi sentiva solo sua...(e lo posso anche capire) ma porca miseria se lui ha delle esigenze io le devo capire , se io gli espongo i miei disagi gli spiego perche' mi comporto così(noi parliamo e tanto ), lui nega e dice che e' solo ripicca e non sopporta di aspettare ...quindi...avanti c'è posto?!?ma dai!!!!
> Io sarei disposta a perdonare ma se lui avesse un atteggiamento diverso verso di me,..poi quando vai dagli psicologi ti tirano fuori i problemi dalla preistoria e non ne esci piu'... comunque ho scritto solo per avere dei confronti di opinione perche' sono una persona disposta al confronto *e pronta anche a dire o ammettere dove sbaglio, ma ne deve valere la pena senno' sono solo io a mettermi in discussione*


Fidate e' solo colpa del suo cervello nelle mutande...la tua jolanda non c'entra...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ecco brava, riduciamo tutto ad una gara a chi e' piu' troja....:mrgreen:
> 
> Siccome mia moglie con me usa poco la pompa, che a me piace tanto invece, so' autorizzato a farme spompa' fuori e se non s'adegua nella gara la sfankulo anche...
> 
> ...


Troppo frustrato???


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho detto questo perchè conosco donne che dopo la nascita del figlio hanno fatto sentire un perfetto estraneo il loro marito, escludendolo dalla loro vita, e non parlo del primissimo periodo, più comprensibile, ma di quelli successivi, arrivando a far dormire sempre il pargolo nel lettone e relegando quindi il marito ad un ruolo marginale. Secondo me, l'intimità che c'è fra i due coniugi deve essere preservata a tutti i costi, e il talamo deve restare "sacro" ed inviolabile per i figli. Io e mio marito ci siamo sempre comportati così, a me è venuto naturale, quindi facile, e ti dico che mio marito ha sempre partecipato attivamente alla gestione dei bimbi, ma la coppia è un'altra cosa, e deve restare su di un altro piano.
> 
> Riguardo al sesso, io intendevo quello richiestole quando c'era già aria di crisi, non a bomba avvenuta.


 Mai trascurato o almeno ci ho provato , nel lettone sono sempre stata contraria e lui che "ma poverino lo vedo poco fallo stare..."e poi se ,e ci puo' stare mi fossi persa "troppo "nel menage dei figli, ma lui dov'era???non poteva prendere le redini e dire"o bella..ci stiamo trascurando vedamo un po di ritrovarci .."no troppo disturbo..sempre la donna deve prendere l'iniziativa...ma dove sono finiti gli uomini???io credo nell'emancipazione della donna, ma mi piace essere e sentirmi desiderata e non essere sempre e per forza io a far sentire lui al centro dell'attenzione, tanto piu' dopo un parto che ti senti tutto tranne che donna , una mucca ambulante , gli ormoni che ballettano,la stanchezza e tutto il resto...un uomo che ti capisce ti dovrebbe aiutare non scansare e pretendere che tu te ne accorga...e anche subito...senno' fa spalluccia e se ne va..


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Troppo frustrato???


Ma neanche tanto...me so' abboffato da giovine...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per non parlare e dire che a casa mia non prende manco il secondo canale...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E come fai senza Isola dei Famosi ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> una mucca ambulante


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa ma è troppo forte questa!


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator;135591[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Ma neanche tanto...me so' abboffato da giovine...[/B]
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




..e dillo subito, no? Allora è tutto chiaro, non ti rompiamo più le palle!


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Aspetta un attimo: andiamo con calma !!
> 
> 1) Dopo la nascita di un figlio può succedere che il marito si senta trascurato perchè escluso dal rapporto un po' troppo simbiotico tra mamma e bimbo, quindi SFORZATI a metterti nei suoi panni
> 
> ...


miiiii

a questo punto aggiungiamo anche che una brava moglie, pur di accudire appieno il proprio marito, se sta male e non desidera il sesso dovrebbe trovargli qualche signorina compiacente da pagare sottobanco perchè lui non debba sentirsi umiliato dal dover andare con prezzolate
e sarebbe molto giusto che quando lui rientra a casa la moglie gli facesse le feste e gli portasse pantofole e giornale
possibilmente con la bocca
ma senza eccedere attacandosi un coda finta

certe cose non le direbbe manco mia nonna buonanima


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> miiiii
> 
> a questo punto aggiungiamo anche che una brava moglie, pur di accudire appieno il proprio marito, se sta male e non desidera il sesso dovrebbe trovargli qualche signorina compiacente da pagare sottobanco perchè lui non debba sentirsi umiliato dal dover andare con prezzolate
> e sarebbe molto giusto che quando lui rientra a casa la moglie gli facesse le feste e gli portasse pantofole e giornale
> ...


 straquoto! :up:
guarda se alla fine è colpa sua se è stata tradita:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa ma è troppo forte questa!


una sensazione abbastanza comune nelle puerpere
che stanca, ti frustra e non ti fa sentire esattamente una bomba sexy


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Mai trascurato o almeno ci ho provato , nel lettone sono sempre stata contraria e lui che "*ma poverino lo vedo poco fallo stare.*.."e poi se ,e ci puo' stare mi fossi persa "troppo "nel menage dei figli, ma lui dov'era???non poteva prendere le redini e dire"o bella..ci stiamo trascurando vedamo un po di ritrovarci .."no troppo disturbo..sempre la donna deve prendere l'iniziativa...ma dove sono finiti gli uomini???io credo nell'emancipazione della donna, ma mi piace essere e sentirmi desiderata e non essere sempre e per forza io a far sentire lui al centro dell'attenzione, tanto piu' dopo un parto che ti senti tutto tranne che donna , una mucca ambulante , gli ormoni che ballettano,la stanchezza e tutto il resto...un uomo che ti capisce ti dovrebbe aiutare non scansare e pretendere che tu te ne accorga...e anche subito...senno' fa spalluccia e se ne va..




...e allora anche lui se l'è cercata la crisi! 

Anch'io ho fatto lo stesso ragionamento (l'iniziativa da parte sua per chiarire e approfondire i problemi per poi risolverli insieme, quindi la prevenzione prima della crisi) e ne ho dedotto che noi donne pretendiamo una cosa che per noi è estremamente facile perchè ci è naturale, ma che per l'altro universo non lo è affatto. Non è spontaneo per loro, probabilmente a causa del loro egocentrismo innato, quindi penso proprio che non succeda quasi mai quello che per noi sarebbe così istintivo e scontato. Penso che faccia parte delle dinamiche della coppia. Anch'io ho mosso a mio marito la stessa accusa e so che non siamo le sole...quindi io la vedo così: ora che lo so, se avverto i segnali di un qualche malessere mi farò avanti io (come sempre) se è la salvezza della coppia ciò che mi interessa.
Vedi, al di là di tutte le considerazioni idealistiche ho imparato una cosa: concretezza e andare al sodo della questione, tutto il resto è pura filosofia.


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> una sensazione abbastanza comune nelle puerpere
> che stanca, ti frustra e non ti fa sentire esattamente una bomba sexy


 k , a volte rubi il tempo anche solo per poter stare sul vasone da sola...senza figli a seguito, non hai piu' tempo x niente sopratutto x te e apprezzeresti molto che  tuo marito capisse...basterebbe una parola dolce di conforto


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> straquoto! :up:
> guarda se alla fine è colpa sua se è stata tradita:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


'sta stroxxxx :carneval:

figliano e smettono di trombare
ma dove andremo a finire?

poi mette pure la scusa che il marito tornava la notte alle 4
embè?
lo aspetti sveglia
trombi
e sei già pronta e arzilla per la prima poppata del mattino al pupo piccolo

anzi
se ti va di culo
sei in allattamento libero
e il piccolo si sveglia urlando intorno alle 2,30
così sveglia anche te (che un paio d'ore di sonno sei riuscita a farle)
lo allatti
e ti infili guepiere e autoreggenti per tuo marito
che porello tornando a casa a quell'ora potrebbe aver bisogno d'incoraggiamento


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> k , *a volte rubi il tempo anche solo per poter stare sul vasone da sola...senza figli a seguito, non hai piu' tempo x niente *sopratutto x te e apprezzeresti molto che tuo marito capisse...basterebbe una parola dolce di conforto


eh lo so!


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 'sta stroxxxx :carneval:
> 
> figliano e smettono di trombare
> ma dove andremo a finire?
> ...


 esatto!


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> straquoto! :up:
> guarda se alla fine è colpa sua se è stata tradita:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


certo ...sicuramente ...mi ha detto...mi hai abbandonato , non hai capito il mio malessere in piu' levando il sesso mi hai levato l'unica cosa x cui eri solo mia...e in piu' visto che sapevi xche' controllavi..non hai fatto niente x fermare la cosa(IO!!!)...QUINDI TE LA SEI CERCATA....:idea:


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Mai trascurato o almeno ci ho provato , nel lettone sono sempre stata contraria e lui che "ma poverino lo vedo poco fallo stare..."e poi se ,e ci puo' stare mi fossi persa "troppo "nel menage dei figli, ma lui dov'era???non poteva prendere le redini e dire"o bella..ci stiamo trascurando vedamo un po di ritrovarci .."no troppo disturbo..sempre la donna deve prendere l'iniziativa...ma dove sono finiti gli uomini???io credo nell'emancipazione della donna, ma mi piace essere e sentirmi desiderata e non essere sempre e per forza io a far sentire lui al centro dell'attenzione, tanto piu' dopo un parto che ti senti tutto tranne che donna , una mucca ambulante , gli ormoni che ballettano,la stanchezza e tutto il resto...un uomo che ti capisce ti dovrebbe aiutare non scansare e pretendere che tu te ne accorga...e anche subito...senno' fa spalluccia e se ne va..


Non e' che usa la scusa dell'essere stato trascurato per giustificare i suoi tradimenti?


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> certo ...sicuramente ...mi ha detto...mi hai abbandonato , non hai capito il mio malessere in piu' levando il sesso mi hai levato l'unica cosa x cui eri solo mia...e in piu' visto che sapevi xche' controllavi..non hai fatto niente x fermare la cosa(IO!!!)...QUINDI TE LA SEI CERCATA....:idea:



Vabbè dai, non ha detto che sei una stronza, no?

:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> certo ...sicuramente ...mi ha detto...mi hai abbandonato , non hai capito il mio malessere in piu' levando il sesso mi hai levato l'unica cosa x cui eri solo mia...e in piu' visto che sapevi xche' controllavi..non hai fatto niente x fermare la cosa(IO!!!)...QUINDI TE LA SEI CERCATA....:idea:


bell'esemplare


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> certo ...sicuramente ...mi ha detto...mi hai abbandonato , non hai capito il mio malessere in piu' levando il sesso mi hai levato l'unica cosa x cui eri solo mia...e in piu' visto che sapevi xche' controllavi..non hai fatto niente x fermare la cosa(IO!!!)...QUINDI TE LA SEI CERCATA....:idea:


 tanto le scuse so sempre le stesse tranquilla! io non ho figli e quando il mio ex compagno mi ha tradita (e più volte) alla fine ha detto che ero io che ero cambiata!


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, non ha detto che sei una stronza, no?
> 
> :unhappy:


  kid tesoro! stai scherzando vero??????


----------



## Niko74 (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Mai trascurato o almeno ci ho provato , nel lettone sono sempre stata contraria e lui che "ma poverino lo vedo poco fallo stare..."e poi se ,e ci puo' stare mi fossi persa "troppo "nel menage dei figli, *ma lui dov'era*???non poteva prendere le redini e dire"o bella..ci stiamo trascurando vedamo un po di ritrovarci .."no troppo disturbo*..sempre la donna deve prendere l'iniziativa...ma dove sono finiti gli uomini???*io credo nell'emancipazione della donna, ma mi piace essere e sentirmi desiderata e non essere sempre e per forza io a far sentire lui al centro dell'attenzione, tanto piu' dopo un parto che ti senti tutto tranne che donna , una mucca ambulante , gli ormoni che ballettano,la stanchezza e tutto il resto...un uomo che ti capisce ti dovrebbe aiutare non scansare e pretendere che tu te ne accorga...e anche subito...senno' fa spalluccia e se ne va..


Uh uh...mi vien da sorridere leggendo... assolutamente non per la tua storia eh...ci mancherebbe anche perché ci stò passando pure io in quiesto periodo, però è buffo che: 

la frase "io ero in crisi e tu non c'eri" è stata detta a me da mia moglie
che nella ns coppia sono sempre stato io a prendere l'iniziativa
e....sono stato io ad essere tradito :mrgreen: (rido...che è meglio)

Alla fine qualsiasi cosa fai non va mai bene...mah...


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora anche lui se l'è cercata la crisi!
> 
> Anch'io ho fatto lo stesso ragionamento (l'iniziativa da parte sua per chiarire e approfondire i problemi per poi risolverli insieme, quindi la prevenzione prima della crisi) e ne ho dedotto che noi donne pretendiamo una cosa che per noi è estremamente facile perchè ci è naturale, ma che per l'altro universo non lo è affatto. Non è spontaneo per loro, probabilmente a causa del loro egocentrismo innato, quindi penso proprio che non succeda quasi mai quello che per noi sarebbe così istintivo e scontato. Penso che faccia parte delle dinamiche della coppia. Anch'io ho mosso a mio marito la stessa accusa e so che non siamo le sole...quindi io la vedo così: ora che lo so, se avverto i segnali di un qualche malessere mi farò avanti io (come sempre) se è la salvezza della coppia ciò che mi interessa.
> Vedi, al di là di tutte le considerazioni idealistiche ho imparato una cosa: concretezza e andare al sodo della questione, tutto il resto è pura filosofia.


Se da parte sua non c'è amore e impegno al diavolo la coppia. Si può star bene anche sole.


----------



## Sabina (20 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Uh uh...mi vien da sorridere leggendo... assolutamente non per la tua storia eh...ci mancherebbe anche perché ci stò passando pure io in quiesto periodo, però è buffo che:
> 
> la frase "io ero in crisi e tu non c'eri" è stata detta a me da mia moglie
> che nella ns coppia sono sempre stato io a prendere l'iniziativa
> ...


Credo che arrivati ad un certo punto si cerchino molte giustificazioni esterne, quando bisognerebbe fare un po' di introspezione.


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> miiiii
> 
> a questo punto aggiungiamo anche che una brava moglie, pur di accudire appieno il proprio marito, se sta male e non desidera il sesso dovrebbe trovargli qualche signorina compiacente da pagare sottobanco perchè lui non debba sentirsi umiliato dal dover andare con prezzolate
> e sarebbe molto giusto che quando lui rientra a casa la moglie gli facesse le feste e gli portasse pantofole e giornale
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> straquoto! :up:
> guarda se alla fine è colpa sua se è stata tradita:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:




....forse avete travisato il senso del mio discorso. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: lungi da me pensare anche minimamente che la colpa sia sua, dico che c'è stato sicuramente un concorso di colpa, come avviene nella maggior parte dei casi. Sappiamo benissimo, anche se non vogliamo sentircelo dire, che un uomo che si sente trascurato (soprattutto sessualmente) prima o poi devierà dalla tangente, cercando altrove quello che gli manca all'interno. Se non lo fa è perchè non ce la fa caratterialmente (troppo timido o troppo impacciato) o perchè madre natura è stata poco buona con lui (quindi troppo brutto), in questi casi forse è anche peggio perchè l'ominide in questione diventerebbe insopportabile a causa della sua frustrazione. E' matematico, fisiologico, lo so che è riduttivo e avvilente, ma è così. Il maschio è diverso da noi, mettiamocelo bene in testa. Quindi, se vogliamo condividere la nostra vita con "lui" dobbiamo cercare di capire un po' come è fatto per poter poi agire di conseguenza, altrimenti sarà uno scontro continuo. Certo che auspico che avvenga la stessa cosa dall'altra parte, ma se Maometto non va alla montagna...
Noi abbiamo un grande dono che è quello della sensibilità e dell'intuito, usiamo allora! Altrimenti, decidiamo che possiamo anche fare a meno di loro.           
Io però, mi dissocio...


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 'sta stroxxxx :carneval:
> 
> figliano e smettono di trombare
> ma dove andremo a finire?
> ...




Il fatto che rientrava alle 4 era inaccettabile, ma non è che c'è stato abituato? 

Riguardo a tutto il resto, mi hai fatto ridere vedendomi la scenetta. Non so che dire se non che per me mio marito è sempre venuto prima di tutto, e un posticino per lui l'ho sempre trovato, anche durante il primo mese dalla nascita. Ma ti assicuro, che non si è mai trattato di grande sacrificio...non sarò normale io!


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Uh uh...mi vien da sorridere leggendo... assolutamente non per la tua storia eh...ci mancherebbe anche perché ci stò passando pure io in quiesto periodo, però è buffo che:
> 
> la frase "io ero in crisi e tu non c'eri" è stata detta a me da mia moglie
> che nella ns coppia sono sempre stato io a prendere l'iniziativa
> ...


quanto se ne parlò di questo nell'altro forum!

è una verità assoluta


----------



## chiccavs (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ....forse avete travisato il senso del mio discorso. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: lungi da me pensare anche minimamente che la colpa sia sua, dico che c'è stato sicuramente un concorso di colpa, come avviene nella maggior parte dei casi. Sappiamo benissimo, anche se non vogliamo sentircelo dire, che un uomo che si sente trascurato (soprattutto sessualmente) prima o poi devierà dalla tangente, cercando altrove quello che gli manca all'interno. Se non lo fa è perchè non ce la fa caratterialmente (troppo timido o troppo impacciato) o perchè madre natura è stata poco buona con lui (quindi troppo brutto), in questi casi forse è anche peggio perchè l'ominide in questione diventerebbe insopportabile a causa della sua frustrazione. E' matematico, fisiologico, lo so che è riduttivo e avvilente, ma è così. Il maschio è diverso da noi, mettiamocelo bene in testa. Quindi, se vogliamo condividere la nostra vita con "lui" dobbiamo cercare di capire un po' come è fatto per poter poi agire di conseguenza, altrimenti sarà uno scontro continuo. Certo che auspico che avvenga la stessa cosa dall'altra parte, ma se Maometto non va alla montagna...
> Noi abbiamo un grande dono che è quello della sensibilità e dell'intuito, usiamo allora! Altrimenti, decidiamo che possiamo anche fare a meno di loro.
> Io però, mi dissocio...


 Si ma io ho sempre ammesso che le colpe sono da entambe le parti solo che io ho cercato di risolvere andando da lui no a giro a cecare l'altro e poi sono stanca di dover fare sempre la montagna..e' troppo tempo che sono montagna..ma poi i miei dubbi su cosa fare rimangono


----------



## Niko74 (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ....forse avete travisato il senso del mio discorso. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: lungi da me pensare anche minimamente che la colpa sia sua, dico che c'è stato sicuramente un concorso di colpa, come avviene nella maggior parte dei casi. Sappiamo benissimo, anche se non vogliamo sentircelo dire, *che un uomo che si sente trascurato (soprattutto sessualmente) prima o poi devierà dalla tangente, cercando altrove quello che gli manca all'interno. Se non lo fa è perchè non ce la fa caratterialmente (troppo timido o troppo impacciato) o perchè madre natura è stata poco buona con lui (quindi troppo brutto), *in questi casi forse è anche peggio perchè l'ominide in questione diventerebbe insopportabile a causa della sua frustrazione.* E' matematico, fisiologico, lo so che è riduttivo e avvilente, ma è così*. Il maschio è diverso da noi, mettiamocelo bene in testa. Quindi, se vogliamo condividere la nostra vita con "lui" dobbiamo cercare di capire un po' come è fatto per poter poi agire di conseguenza, altrimenti sarà uno scontro continuo. Certo che auspico che avvenga la stessa cosa dall'altra parte, ma se Maometto non va alla montagna...
> Noi abbiamo un grande dono che è quello della sensibilità e dell'intuito, usiamo allora! Altrimenti, decidiamo che possiamo anche fare a meno di loro.
> Io però, mi dissocio...


Emmmhhh... sai che adoro questi tuoi post che esprimono questi teoremi universali 

Allora:

non cerco quello che mi manca all'esterno (e potrei dire che il sesso sia anche una delle componenti effettivamente importanti per un uomo)
non sono brutto
non ho problemi fisici di nessun tipo
non sono certo espansivo ma nemmeno timido...e non ho problemi a dire quello che penso o se ci sono i problemi (anzi nella ns coppia sono io quello che lo fa SEMPRE)
Quindi o il tuo teorema contiene grosse "imprecisioni" (chiamiamole cosi dai ) oppure io sono una donna e non lo so 

Ripeto...è troppo comodo pensare agli uomini come a degli oranghi che appena vedono una donna non riescono a controllarsi...troppo facile cosi


----------



## Niko74 (20 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Si ma io ho sempre ammesso che le colpe sono da entambe le parti solo che *io ho cercato di risolvere andando da lui no a giro a cecare l'altro* e poi sono stanca di dover fare sempre la montagna..e' troppo tempo che sono montagna..ma poi i miei dubbi su cosa fare rimangono


Quoto al 1000% :up:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il fatto che rientrava alle 4 era inaccettabile, ma non è che c'è stato abituato?
> 
> Riguardo a tutto il resto, mi hai fatto ridere vedendomi la scenetta. Non so che dire se non che per me mio marito è sempre venuto prima di tutto, e un posticino per lui l'ho sempre trovato, anche durante il primo mese dalla nascita. Ma ti assicuro, che non si è mai trattato di grande sacrificio...non sarò normale io!


ha detto che prima non lo faceva

ogni gravidanza e ogni puerperio sono diversi

se una cosa non capita a una, mica significa che quelle a cui capita sono anomale o recitano o viceversa


il caso di chicca sembra quello di un marito che ha preso la palla al balzo per strombazzare in giro
se lei avesse fatto la panterona, le avrebbe detto la tutta quella voglia di sesso lo stressava e gli sembrava innaturale per una neomamma
ecc. ecc.

il problema di chicca è che lei vorrebbe pure ricostruire
ma non vede nel comportamento di lui nessun aggancio per ancorare le fondamenta


----------



## orchidea (20 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se da parte sua non c'è amore e impegno al diavolo la coppia. Si può star bene anche sole.


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmhhh... sai che adoro questi tuoi post che esprimono questi teoremi universali
> 
> 
> Allora:
> ...


scuse acconce per un tradimento

*1.* sei privo di fantasia

*2.* ma io non cerco la bellezza, cerco qualcosa che mi intrighi qualcuno che mi corteggi, che mi faccia sentire che vuole me, solo me, prepotentemente

*3.* vedi il 2 e poi ci mancherebbe pure, noioso come sei, e comunque che palle la tua sicurezza su questa minima prestanza fisica

*4.* diciamocelo: non sei nè carne ne pesce, noioso  
e poi tignoso, sempre a dire quello che pensi come se dovesse interessarmi 
sempre a sollevar questioni che son problemi solo ai tuoi occhi, per sottolineare che qualcosa non va in me e nel mio modo di gestire le cose

*5.* che hai da dire contro gli oranghi? 
con questa tua smania di superiorità verso tutto e tutti, non fai altro che allontanare da te chi prova a starti vicino

:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scuse acconce per un tradimento
> 
> *1.* sei privo di fantasia
> 
> ...


Amoremio, ma lo sai che mi ricordi una donna che conobbi??? Voleva migliorarmi come atto di carità per  il mondo...per fortuna l'ho sfanculata in fretta, sopratutto la frase sugli oranghi...era tipica del suo pensiero, ogni volta  che le parlavo ogni persona era meglio di me e per la mia autostima totalmente a terra post tradimento non era proprio un bene!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ecco brava, riduciamo tutto ad una gara a chi e' piu' troja....:mrgreen:
> 
> Siccome mia moglie con me usa poco la pompa, che a me piace tanto invece, so' autorizzato a farme spompa' fuori e se non s'adegua nella gara la sfankulo anche...
> 
> ...


 
   sguuuuup!


----------



## Niko74 (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scuse acconce per un tradimento
> 
> *1.* sei privo di fantasia
> 
> ...


Azzz....una risposta degna di Chiara Matraini 

Però significativa di come le cose possono essere rivoltate a nostro svantaggio.

Però ci strarebbe bene allora un altro punto 

6) Cosa diamine ci stai a fare con me visto che mi reputi cosi e mi hai sempre reputato tale? (me lo dice sempre che io non sono cambiato...) 

Forse intuisco la risposta: pensavo di riuscire a cambiarti ma non ci sono riuscita


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, ma lo sai che mi ricordi una donna che conobbi??? Voleva migliorarmi come atto di carità per il mondo...per fortuna l'ho sfanculata in fretta, sopratutto la frase sugli oranghi...era tipica del suo pensiero, ogni volta che le parlavo ogni persona era meglio di me e per la mia autostima totalmente a terra post tradimento non era proprio un bene!!!


ma non son mica cose che penso io :carneval:

sono le prime cose che mi son venute in mente nell'ottica del traditore, che coscientemente o in consciamente, trasforma qualunque caratteristica del tradito, anche la meno disprezzabile (e, fino al tradimento, meno disprezzata) in orride colpe


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Voglio dire, io cerco di essere un padre il più presente possibile e cambio pannoloni come fa mia moglie, dormo poco come mia moglie, la cambio come fa mia moglie, la ninno come fa mia moglie. Non ho il seno, non posso quindi allattarla e mi spiace.
> 
> Voglio dire, non sono scemo, lo so anch'io che non lo fa apposta ma... è un dato di fatto che sono trascurato.



Tua moglie immagino che la cambi come fai tu, dorme poco come te, la ninni come te. In più le da il latte.
Immagino che sia molto a casa, mentre tu esci e vai al lavoro, il che è faticoso certo ma distrae la mente.

Ci stai dicendo che oltre a tutto questo deve essere la moglie di sempre? O che tu riesci a essere il marito di sempre? Tu non la trascuri e lei sì?
Domande un pò provocatorie, ma senza malignità, giuro.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..e dillo subito, no? Allora è tutto chiaro, non ti rompiamo più le palle!


uot?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> miiiii
> 
> a questo punto aggiungiamo anche che una brava moglie, pur di accudire appieno il proprio marito, se sta male e non desidera il sesso dovrebbe trovargli qualche signorina compiacente da pagare sottobanco perchè lui non debba sentirsi umiliato dal dover andare con prezzolate
> e sarebbe molto giusto che quando lui rientra a casa la moglie gli facesse le feste e gli portasse pantofole e giornale
> ...


manco mia madre 77enne...mi nonna nun me ricordo...

perdoname...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma Diletta e' speciale...me pare la versione femminile de Tafazzi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmhhh... sai che adoro questi tuoi post che esprimono questi teoremi universali
> 
> 
> Allora:
> ...


 
Hai ragione.
Ed è troppo facile pensare che le donne tradiscono perchè tu , maschio, manchi in qualcosa, o ti manca qualcosa, o hai sbagliato qualcosa.

Quelle sono solo scuse per raffazzonare: le donne non dovrebbero nemmeno pensare di usarle.



ma tant'è....di Chiara Matraini ce n'è una sola    :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sguuuuup!


Giao Bisgarda, gomme sdai?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ho visto un cartello de lavoro magari te interessa...

"Cercasi domatrice di ormoni!

compenso in base alle capacita'...

astenersi perditempo!"

citofonare Giusy!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Azzz....una risposta degna di Chiara Matraini
> 
> Però *significativa di come le cose possono essere rivoltate a nostro svantaggio.*
> 
> ...


questo è il punto
le cose, qualunque cosa, saranno sempre rivoltate dal traditore che si vuole giustificare
la colpa non è sua
è soprattutto del tradito 
ma anche
del mondo crudele
del destino cinico e baro
dell'amante
dell'accidenti che gli piglia

il traditore per capire cosa vuol fare deve prima togliersi molte fette di prociutto che si è accuratamente inchiodato sugli occhi

sei *bellissimo?* stucchevole e pieno di te (prima eri: bellissimo, ma anche dolce e alla mano)
sei *bruttissimo?* ma cazzo, oggi giorno se ti curi un minimo ... (prima eri "tamente bello dentro e comunque con un fascino da paura")
*lavori tanto?* pensi solo alla carriera, che mi hai sposato a fare? (prima eri "tanto stimato e molto impegnato per dare alla nostra famiglia il meglio possibile, eppoi non è importante la quantità del tempo che mi dedichi ma la qualità")
*lavori poco?* non combini niente e stai sempre a ciondolar per casa (prima eri "un uomo che sa quali sono le priorità e quanto è importante la condivisione e sapersi ritagliare spazi comuni in una coppia)

ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc. :sonar:

e per il punto 6:
"ma io sono cambiata, mi sono evoluta, mentre tu sei rimasto fermo nel tuo immobilismo"


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Ed è troppo facile pensare che le donne tradiscono perchè tu , maschio, manchi in qualcosa, o ti manca qualcosa, o hai sbagliato qualcosa.
> 
> Quelle sono solo scuse per raffazzonare: le donne non dovrebbero nemmeno pensare di usarle.
> ...


ogni tanto però mi viene il dubbio che tu sia una gemella di un'altra dimensione
qualcosa tipo
dottor amoremio e mrs matra

:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho detto questo perchè conosco donne che dopo la nascita del figlio hanno fatto sentire un perfetto estraneo il loro marito, escludendolo dalla loro vita, e non parlo del primissimo periodo, più comprensibile, ma di quelli successivi, arrivando a far dormire sempre il pargolo nel lettone e relegando quindi il marito ad un ruolo marginale. Secondo me, l'intimità che c'è fra i due coniugi deve essere preservata a tutti i costi, e il talamo deve restare "sacro" ed inviolabile per i figli. Io e mio marito ci siamo sempre comportati così, a me è venuto naturale, quindi facile, e ti dico che mio marito ha sempre partecipato attivamente alla gestione dei bimbi, ma la coppia è un'altra cosa, e deve restare su di un altro piano.
> 
> Riguardo al sesso, io intendevo quello richiestole quando c'era già aria di crisi, non a bomba avvenuta.


A me è successo proprio questo.
AL che ho agito di astuzia.
Ho comperato una camera fantastica a mia figlia.
Poi le ho detto questa stanza è mia.
Così la stanza è diventata per lei subito migliore del letto matrimoniale.
Ora ha l'età in cui fanculizza sua madre a nastro.
Hai ragione comunque...
Ma io non sono un uomo che ama le discussioni all'infinito.
Agisco sempre di conseguenza.
Penso che è più facile che un ricco passi per la cruna di un ago che io torni a dormire in un talamo...
Ovvio per me dormire tra le braccia di qualche donnaccia...resta il più intimo dei piaceri...ma deve essere donnaccia forte, altrimenti non se ne parla.
Fondamentalmente per questo motivo, io non ho voluto un secondo figlio.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me è successo proprio questo.
> AL che ho agito di astuzia.
> Ho comperato una camera fantastica a mia figlia.
> Poi le ho detto questa stanza è mia.
> ...


Hai fatto bene...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ogni tanto però mi viene il dubbio che tu sia una gemella di un'altra dimensione
> qualcosa tipo
> dottor amoremio e mrs matra
> 
> :carneval:


 
:cincin:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :cincin:


 





   :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :carneval:


 ehi, voi due...bevete da sole 'mbriacone?
e io pago


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi, voi due...bevete da sole 'mbriacone?
> e io pago



paga anche a me allora, no? 
già che ci sei...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> paga anche a me allora, no?
> già che ci sei...


c'ha la tasca a chiocciola:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> paga anche a me allora, no?
> già che ci sei...


 ehm...il lavoro mi chiama...oh mica posso star qui a cazzeggiare spendendo palanche
pagare
vade retro


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...il lavoro mi chiama...oh mica posso star qui a cazzeggiare spendendo palanche
> pagare
> vade retro


ciao allora!

peccato
chiara pagava da bere 
io vi portavo a ballare


ma non vogliamo trattenerti :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'ha la tasca a chiocciola:carneval:


Ce l'ha cucita la genovese...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2011)

che poi..gente..a voi vi entra l'acqua:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma come si fa, non ci sto dentro:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'ha la tasca a chiocciola:carneval:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi..gente..a voi vi entra l'acqua:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma come si fa, non ci sto dentro:rotfl:


a me non m'entra

e l'ho detto prima di te 

(pssss ... e dovresti entrarci pure tu? prima o dopo l'acqua? ma non ti pare di esagerare?)


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi..gente..a voi vi entra l'acqua:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma come si fa, non ci sto dentro:rotfl:


 
ma poi scusate ....
e quando il tampax non c'è?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma poi scusate ....
> e quando il tampax non c'è?


se rimedia n'artro tappo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2011)

:ira:





Sterminator ha detto:


> se rimedia n'artro tappo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 qui ci vuole la zip


----------



## Sole (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sappiamo benissimo, anche se non vogliamo sentircelo dire, che un uomo *che si sente trascurato* (soprattutto sessualmente) prima o poi devierà dalla tangente, cercando altrove quello che gli manca all'interno. Se non lo fa è perchè non ce la fa caratterialmente (troppo timido o troppo impacciato) o perchè madre natura è stata poco buona con lui (quindi troppo brutto), in questi casi forse è anche peggio perchè l'ominide in questione diventerebbe insopportabile a causa della sua frustrazione. E' matematico, fisiologico, lo so che è riduttivo e avvilente, ma è così. *Il maschio è diverso da noi*, mettiamocelo bene in testa


No, Diletta, non è così. Uomini e donne non sono poi tanto diversi.

Io non mi sento nè migliore nè peggiore di un uomo. E mi rifiuto di credere che, per avere fedeltà, debba mettere al centro della mia vita il mio uomo.

Al centro della mia vita ci siamo io e i miei bambini. Ci sono io perchè ho delle responsabilità nei confronti di me stessa. Ci sono i miei figli perchè, in quanto madre, ho una grande responsabilità verso di loro. Il resto del mondo dev'essere in grado di badare a se stesso.

Questo non vuol dire che io me ne freghi di mio marito, ma solo che, pur nell'accoglienza e nell'ascolto reciproco, ognuno deve tenersi in piedi da solo.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No, Diletta, non è così. Uomini e donne non sono poi tanto diversi.
> 
> Io non mi sento nè migliore nè peggiore di un uomo. E mi rifiuto di credere che, per avere fedeltà, debba mettere al centro della mia vita il mio uomo.
> 
> ...


 
:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## aristocat (20 Aprile 2011)

Chiccavs, non meriti di soffrire così. Non è giusto. Almeno lui come padre, in famiglia, è presente e responsabile? 

Comunque il tuo cuore ha diritto a rinfrancarsi di nuovo perchè ha preso una bella mazzata mica da poco. Questo è uno dei casi in cui vedo uno scenario in cui tu magari non lo lasci subito (per figli piccolissimi) però pian piano ti puoi guardare intorno e se fra qualche anno incontri quello che "merita", potresti anche pensare seriamente di voltar pagina. Con i bambini al seguito. Non saresti nè la prima nè l'ultima! 

Adesso è il momento di pensare a TE e ai bambini: pensare di crescerli al meglio e a valorizzarti nel tempo extra che ti rimane... coltivando interessi - quelli che ti pare - per arricchire lo spirito e ritrovare stimoli. Purtroppo ti è andata così e secondo me ti conviene "ripensarti" in questo modo . 

Auguri per il tuo futuro prossimo! Forza!


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Chiccavs, non meriti di soffrire così. Non è giusto. Almeno lui come padre, in famiglia, è presente e responsabile?
> 
> Comunque il tuo cuore ha diritto a rinfrancarsi di nuovo perchè ha preso una bella mazzata mica da poco. Questo è uno dei casi in cui vedo uno scenario in cui tu magari non lo lasci subito (per figli piccolissimi) però pian piano ti puoi guardare intorno e se fra qualche anno incontri quello che "merita", potresti anche pensare seriamente di voltar pagina. Con i bambini al seguito. Non saresti nè la prima nè l'ultima!
> 
> ...


Un bel quotazzo..me piace...:up:


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> miiiii
> 
> a questo punto aggiungiamo anche che una brava moglie, pur di accudire appieno il proprio marito, se sta male e non desidera il sesso dovrebbe trovargli qualche signorina compiacente da pagare sottobanco perchè lui non debba sentirsi umiliato dal dover andare con prezzolate
> e sarebbe molto giusto che quando lui rientra a casa la moglie gli facesse le feste e gli portasse pantofole e giornale
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sappiamo benissimo, anche se non vogliamo sentircelo dire, che un uomo che si sente trascurato (soprattutto sessualmente) prima o poi devierà dalla tangente, cercando altrove quello che gli manca all'interno.


Ma va? Io sono stata tradita anche se tra noi andava alla grande. Eccezione che conferma la regola?


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No, Diletta, non è così. Uomini e donne non sono poi tanto diversi.
> 
> Io non mi sento nè migliore nè peggiore di un uomo. E mi rifiuto di credere che, per avere fedeltà, debba mettere al centro della mia vita il mio uomo.
> 
> ...


Esattamente.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No, Diletta, non è così. Uomini e donne non sono poi tanto diversi.
> 
> Io non mi sento nè migliore nè peggiore di un uomo. E mi rifiuto di credere che, per avere fedeltà, debba mettere al centro della mia vita il mio uomo.
> 
> ...



:up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No, Diletta, non è così. Uomini e donne non sono poi tanto diversi.
> 
> Io non mi sento nè migliore nè peggiore di un uomo. E mi rifiuto di credere che, per avere fedeltà, debba mettere al centro della mia vita il mio uomo.
> 
> ...





MK ha detto:


> *Ma va? Io sono stata tradita anche se tra noi andava alla grande. Eccezione che conferma la regola? *


*

*


Sono d'accordo sull'accentrare la vita su di te, un po' meno sul fatto dei bambini perchè i figli inevitabilmente crescono e si allontaneranno dal nido. Secondo me, riporre tutto o quasi il nostro affetto su di loro è rischioso e controproducente perchè quando se ne andranno lasceranno un gran vuoto dentro di noi (e materialmente dentro la nostra casa) e questo vuoto da chi sarà colmato se il rapporto col nostro marito non sarà stato curato e alimentato giorno dopo giorno nel tempo? 
Questo non significa certamente fare da balia al marito, intendo piuttosto una dedizione reciproca, con in più la dote, tutta nostra, di saper smussare un po' meglio gli spigoli.

Cara MK,  se sei stata tradita quando tra voi andava alla grande, figuriamoci se le cose fossero andate così così...A me è successa la stessa cosa.
Intendo dire che una situazione non esclude l'altra.
Sarebbe fin troppo facile!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo sull'accentrare la vita su di te, un po' meno sul fatto dei bambini perchè i figli inevitabilmente crescono e si allontaneranno dal nido. Secondo me, riporre tutto o quasi il nostro affetto su di loro è rischioso e controproducente perchè quando se ne andranno lasceranno un gran vuoto dentro di noi (e materialmente dentro la nostra casa) e questo vuoto da chi sarà colmato se il rapporto col nostro marito non sarà stato curato e alimentato giorno dopo giorno nel tempo?
> ...


Concentrarsi solo su se stessi quando ci sono i figli di mezzo, secondo me e' difficilissimo ed alla fine non si fa e ci si concentra di piu' su di loro ricevendo indietro gratificazioni moltiplicate per 1000.

Pero' leggendoti, non mi sembra che tu faccia in effetti distinzione tra la "dipendenza" dai tuoi figli da quella da tuo marito....

per quella dai figli sai solo che e' a tempo mentre l'altra ti serve per tutta la vita e per colmare il loro vuoto...

io credo che dai figli arrivino sòle piu' accettabili di quelle di un partner mentre te invece no, so' tutti tuoi figli...tutti perdonabili per default...


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Concentrarsi solo su se stessi quando ci sono i figli di mezzo, secondo me e' difficilissimo ed alla fine non si fa e ci si concentra di piu' su di loro ricevendo indietro gratificazioni moltiplicate per 1000.
> 
> Pero' leggendoti, non mi sembra che tu faccia in effetti distinzione tra la "dipendenza" dai tuoi figli da quella da tuo marito....
> 
> ...



Sei come al solito estremo. Ho detto di concentrarsi di più su sè stessi e sul marito invece che farlo solo per i figli per i motivi già addotti.
Io non sono dipendente dai miei figli, non lo sono mai stata, è ovvio che essendo madre ho cura di loro. E' vero, mi sento più dipendente da mio marito perchè è lui il compagno che ho scelto per la mia vita,  nel bene e nel male. 
Riguardo al perdono, sì, lo prediligo come scelta personale,  mi fa stare meglio, ma non ho detto che lo elargisca per default, purtroppo sono imperfetta anch'io, come tutti noi.
Ribadisco il mio concetto: i figli volano via dal nido prima o poi (e guai se non fosse così) il tuo compagno di vita no, sempre che la moglie non gli rompa troppo le palle (non te lo aspettavi, dì la verità). Era una battuta, vista l'ora, con un fondo di verità: vedo troppe mogli arpie che mi circondano, e se fossi il loro marito, ti assicuro che sarei già con la camicia di forza!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sei come al solito estremo.
> 
> Io non mi vedo estremo come tu non ti vedi effettivamente per quello che affermi negli scritti......
> 
> ...


comunque gli uccelli svolazzano anche se non hanno le gabbiette cagacazzo in casa...

e' n'artra palla Dile'...te basta distrarte n'attimo ed il padulo ha colpito...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, 



@ Diletta,


  La vedo differentemente da te. I figli, anche se volano via un giorno, rimangono i tuoi figli … a vita. Un legame non s’interrompe solo perché lasciano il nido … secondo me, non si tratta proprio di essere dipendenti dai figli, ma di curarli, seguirli, appoggiarli, incoraggiarli, rispettare i loro bisogni … non finisce mai questo compito … si evolve e cambia … ma resta. 



  Il compagno invece … mi accompagna per un tratto della mia vita. Quanto sia lunga, dipende da tante cose. Certo, anch’io vorrei che durasse, possibilmente fino alla fine … ma chi lo può dire … 



sienne


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tua moglie immagino che la cambi come fai tu, dorme poco come te, la ninni come te. In più le da il latte.
> Immagino che sia molto a casa, mentre tu esci e vai al lavoro, il che è faticoso certo ma distrae la mente.
> 
> Ci stai dicendo che oltre a tutto questo deve essere la moglie di sempre? O che tu riesci a essere il marito di sempre? Tu non la trascuri e lei sì?
> Domande un pò provocatorie, ma senza malignità, giuro.



Dico solo che la donna è sicuramente da capire in questo periodo della vita, ma che anche l'uomo subisce drastici cambiamenti. Dico solo che bisognerebbe venirsi incontri, ma che questo non succede quasi mai....


----------



## Sole (21 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Dico solo che la donna è sicuramente da capire in questo periodo della vita, ma che anche l'uomo subisce drastici cambiamenti. Dico solo che bisognerebbe venirsi incontri, ma che questo non succede quasi mai....


Certo che bisogna venirsi incontro, ma, per quanto un padre sia attento e presente, è la madre ad essere totalmente coinvolta nei primi mesi di vita del figlio. Il padre è una figura importantissima, un punto di riferimento, una presenza positiva che il bambino osserva e impara a riconoscere.

Ma la madre, all'inizio, ha un rapporto fusionale col bambino: è la sua fonte di nutrimento, il suo cibo materiale ed affettivo. E ogni mamma sa che, per un certo periodo, dev'essere a completa disposizione del suo cucciolo, che dipende totalmente da lei. E tutto il resto passa in secondo piano, con buona pace dei mariti.

Sai cos'è successo a me? Che a nemmeno venti giorni dal primo parto ho ripreso regolarmente i rapporti sessuali con mio marito, ho cercato di coinvolgerlo nella relazione con la nostra bambina, lui era presente, accudiva, si prestava, ma non sopportava di non avermi più 'tutta per lui' e mi ha tartassato per mesi facendomi venire mille sensi di colpa che ancora mi porto dietro. Come se io fossi colpevole di aver generato 'l'intrusa' che ci stava rovinando il rapporto.
Così io mi sono allontanata davvero da lui senza rendermene conto, ho smesso di baciarlo, come dicevo in un altro post, ho smesso di accettarlo, perchè mi aveva deluso. E lui mi ha tradita nel peggiore dei modi.

Adesso che ho razionalizzato, ho capito che il mio compagno è un immaturo, scarsamente autonomo e molto insicuro (ed è anche per questo che va da una psicologa).
Ancora oggi, dopo avermi tradita con svariate donne, soffre come un bambino davanti all'unico mio vero tradimento, e io, che ho metabolizzato perfettamente le sue numerose 'distrazioni', non riesco a capire questo atteggiamento infantile.

Ho un po' divagato e me ne scuso... ma le dinamiche spesso sono queste, quando uno avanza delle pretese sull'altro.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo che bisogna venirsi incontro, ma, per quanto un padre sia attento e presente, è la madre ad essere totalmente coinvolta nei primi mesi di vita del figlio. Il padre è una figura importantissima, un punto di riferimento, una presenza positiva che il bambino osserva e impara a riconoscere.
> 
> Ma la madre, all'inizio, ha un rapporto fusionale col bambino: è la sua fonte di nutrimento, il suo cibo materiale ed affettivo. E ogni mamma sa che, per un certo periodo, dev'essere a completa disposizione del suo cucciolo, che dipende totalmente da lei. E tutto il resto passa in secondo piano, con buona pace dei mariti.
> 
> ...



La tua capacità di capire quello che vi è successo è grande. La tua maturità e disponibilità a capirti è quella che vi ha permesso di passare oltre, e cominciare un matrimonio su nuove basi.
Rimango sempre colpita dalla tua profondità, e anche dal tuo cuore che ha saputo interiorizzare quello che il cervello suggeriva.
Intelligente, e piena di amore e compassione.


----------



## Sole (21 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La tua capacità di capire quello che vi è successo è grande. La tua maturità e disponibilità a capirti è quella che vi ha permesso di passare oltre, e cominciare un matrimonio su nuove basi.
> Rimango sempre colpita dalla tua profondità, e anche dal tuo cuore che ha saputo interiorizzare quello che il cervello suggeriva.
> Intelligente, e piena di amore e compassione.


Ti ringrazio ... ma a volte, credimi, sono comunque in preda alla confusione. E passo dei momenti in cui mi chiedo se ho fatto davvero la scelta giusta, proprio per la profondità dei problemi che ci sono a livello di coppia. Ma sono fiduciosa.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio ... ma a volte, credimi, sono comunque in preda alla confusione. E passo dei momenti in cui mi chiedo se ho fatto davvero la scelta giusta, proprio per la profondità dei problemi che ci sono a livello di coppia. Ma sono fiduciosa.



Essere confusi vuol dire che si è capaci di coltivare i dubbi. Una persona arroccata sulle proprie certezze non potrà mai accogliere i cambiamenti.
La confusione in sè non è negativa.
Tu hai avuto la capacità di superarla, in certi casi, o altrimenti di buttarti coraggiosamente in una direzione anche nel dubbio.
Quindi, tanto di cappello 
E io sono fiduciosa che quando c'è volontà e capacità -e amore- tutto possa andare bene


----------



## Sole (21 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Essere confusi vuol dire che si è capaci di coltivare i dubbi. Una persona arroccata sulle proprie certezze non potrà mai accogliere i cambiamenti.*
> *La confusione in sè non è negativa.*
> Tu hai avuto la capacità di superarla, in certi casi, o altrimenti di buttarti coraggiosamente in una direzione anche nel dubbio.
> Quindi, tanto di cappello
> E io sono fiduciosa che quando c'è volontà e capacità -e amore- tutto possa andare bene


Sono assolutamente d'accordo!


----------



## chiccavs (21 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo che bisogna venirsi incontro, ma, per quanto un padre sia attento e presente, è la madre ad essere totalmente coinvolta nei primi mesi di vita del figlio. Il padre è una figura importantissima, un punto di riferimento, una presenza positiva che il bambino osserva e impara a riconoscere.
> 
> Ma la madre, all'inizio, ha un rapporto fusionale col bambino: è la sua fonte di nutrimento, il suo cibo materiale ed affettivo. E ogni mamma sa che, per un certo periodo, dev'essere a completa disposizione del suo cucciolo, che dipende totalmente da lei. E tutto il resto passa in secondo piano, con buona pace dei mariti.
> 
> ...


Ciao sole, mi piacerebbe conoscerti per poterti dire di persona che grande donna tu sia.Io ho fatto più o meno il tuo ragionamento ma non so se avro' la forza di superare tutto questo, ma non solo x i tradimenti che alla fine sono fini a se stessi ma perche' non so se voglio ancora accanto un uomo che si atteggia a ragazzino (xchè è quello fanno)sentendosi tradito perche' il LORO figlio/a ha preso un po' di spazio tra di noi. Anche io ho riiniziato ad avere rapporti con mio marito dopo circa un mese dal parto ma il fatto che lui non abbia capito che non potevo e ribadisco non potevo essere totalmente per lui in quel momento ,(ho 2 figli piccoli) si sia sentito in dovere di fare spalluccia , mettersi in un angolino x vedere se mi accorgevo di lui e poi dire ...a si non vedi che mi serve attenzione...allora la cerco da un altra parte... come dici tu i figli hanno e avranno sempre bisogno di noi e anche il compagno certo ma se e' adulto puo' reggersi da solo e se non ce la fa da solo che tenda la mano, io l'avrei di sicuro afferrata.
Sai proprio stamani abbiamo "iniziato "una terapia di coppia o meglio una mediazione...speriamo che porti a qualcosa...sono veramente giu', forse non accetto che sia o stia finendo mi macina l'anima pensare di buttare al vento tanti anni di vita insieme....ma cos' proprio non va


----------



## chiccavs (21 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Chiccavs, non meriti di soffrire così. Non è giusto. Almeno lui come padre, in famiglia, è presente e responsabile?
> 
> Comunque il tuo cuore ha diritto a rinfrancarsi di nuovo perchè ha preso una bella mazzata mica da poco. Questo è uno dei casi in cui vedo uno scenario in cui tu magari non lo lasci subito (per figli piccolissimi) però pian piano ti puoi guardare intorno e se fra qualche anno incontri quello che "merita", potresti anche pensare seriamente di voltar pagina. Con i bambini al seguito. Non saresti nè la prima nè l'ultima!
> 
> ...


Lui pensa di essere presente ma il fatto e' che gia' lavora tutta la settimana con orari impossibili(e' autonomo) poi quando a tempo libero sta pochissimo a casa perche' e' stanco e x rilassarsi deve coltivare i suoi interessi...il che non prevede noi (me e i figli) o almeno su tutto il sabato e la domenica accontentati di 1/ 2 giornata....e se e' di piu' gli va fatto "onore"...
Comunque grazie x l'appoggio morale, ne ho veramente bisogno


----------



## chiccavs (21 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma va? Io sono stata tradita anche se tra noi andava alla grande. Eccezione che conferma la regola?


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## chiccavs (21 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


al 100%


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Lui pensa di essere presente ma il fatto e' che gia' lavora tutta la settimana con orari impossibili(e' autonomo) poi quando a tempo libero sta pochissimo a casa perche' e' stanco e x rilassarsi deve coltivare i suoi interessi...il che non prevede noi (me e i figli) o almeno su tutto il sabato e la domenica accontentati di 1/ 2 giornata....e se e' di piu' gli va fatto "onore"...
> Comunque grazie x l'appoggio morale, ne ho veramente bisogno


Chi e' che diceva che si tradisce quando si hanno mogli arpìe che soffocano trattenendo nella gabbia i loro poveri maritini?

Ah gia', Diletta....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Chi e' che diceva che si tradisce quando si hanno mogli arpìe che soffocano trattenendo nella gabbia i loro poveri maritini?
> 
> Ah gia', *Diletta....*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


magari stava facendo autocritica


----------



## chiccavs (21 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Chi e' che diceva che si tradisce quando si hanno mogli arpìe che soffocano trattenendo nella gabbia i loro poveri maritini?
> 
> Ah gia', Diletta....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' gia'...


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2011)

*x Sterminator*



Pensi davvero per un momento che il perdono sia meno faticoso? Sei fortunato allora, vuol dire che la vita è stata generosa fin qui con te da non indurti a scegliere la strada del perdono e a cercarla con tanta tanta fatica. Chi sta ancora cercandola, sa bene cosa intendo.  

E proprio perchè difficile, capita anche  che ci si senta persi e non così forti nella scelta fatta talvolta (imperfezione umana).

Se il perdono non è da te contemplato a priori, mi viene da pensare che tu veda il vostro rapporto non tanto importante da dovergli quanto meno una possibilità (è quello che traspare dai tuoi scritti).

Se mi vedi anche tu come un'arpia castrante, non sono stata capace per niente di mostrare come sono e come la penso, chiedo quindi scusa 

  :up::up:


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *x Sterminator*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma perchè te la prendi? Lui non è un traditore nè è stato tradito. E' come se io mi iscrivessi in un forum di tiro al piattello non avendolo mai praticato. Certo le sue opinioni sono rispettabilissime per carità, ma trovo assurdo essere giudicati da chi non c'è passato.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *x Sterminator*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dile' nel tuo caso lo ritengo meno faticoso dello sfankulio, visto che tu stessa hai ammesso di essere dipendente da tuo marito...

ecco perche' tu sei "costretta" a rimodellarti il problema di tuo marito con una manica di cazzate che meta' basterebbero e che in tanti ti abbiamo detto che manco le nostre nonne addirittura le avessero mai pensate o tollerate...

che tu sia un'arpìa o no anche quello non c'entra un altro cazzo secondo me, perche' e' solo tuo marito che ha sbagliato... tu non c'entri, pero' adesso coprendolo fantasticando, sei te che commetti uno sbaglio grosso come na' casa e col perdono io non ci ho visto mai un kaiser...

io comunque non e' che non contemplo il perdono ma siccome non dipendo emotivamente o altro da mia moglie, se reputassi il suo pentimento veramente sincero ci potrei pensare a continuare oseno' se ne rimane dove se trova, perche' a riflettere lo farebbe fuori dai coglioni...


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sienne, ma se rileggi bene ciò che ho scritto vedrai che il mio pensiero è molto simile al tuo. Chi ha detto che i figli non vadano curati, protetti, insomma: in una parola AMATI? Ma certo. Il legame affettivo con loro non finirà mai, ci mancherebbe, anche se si trasferissero dall'altro capo del mondo.

E'  tuo marito però il TUO COMPAGNO DI VIAGGIO, non dimenticarlo! 
E' lui che hai scelto, i figli potevano anche non venire, e sarebbe sempre stato lui il tuo compagno.
Quindi, ciò che voglio dire è che è importante impegnarsi al massimo perchè l'uomo che abbiamo scelto con tanta sicurezza il giorno del matrimonio possa rimanerci accanto per tutto il percorso. In primis dobbiamo essere noi a volerlo, senza gettare subito la spugna, va da sè che l'impegno debba esserci uguale dall'altra parte.
Se parti però già prevenuta e scoraggiata, dicendo che lui ti accompagna per un tratto della vita, parti già svantaggiata. Il matrimonio vuole impegno anche quando le cose vanno bene, figuriamoci...

L'esito non è mai certo, nemmeno quando le cose sembrano andare a gonfie vele, l'importante è provarci, ma provarci con tutte le forze      

Quello che voglio dire è che il lega


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè te la prendi? Lui non è un traditore nè è stato tradito. E' come se io mi iscrivessi in un forum di tiro al piattello non avendolo mai praticato. Certo le sue opinioni sono rispettabilissime per carità, ma trovo assurdo essere giudicati da chi non c'è passato.


Con questo hai guadagnato altri 100 punti, negativi ma sempre punti so'...brao'...:mrgreen:

le dinamiche che agiscono sull'uccello, tuo come il mio, so' le stesse a meno che non pisci dal retro ed in quel caso m'arendo perche' nun so' pratico de fenomeni da circo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dile' nel tuo caso lo ritengo meno faticoso dello sfankulio, visto che tu stessa hai ammesso di essere dipendente da tuo marito...
> 
> ecco perche' tu sei "costretta" a rimodellarti il problema di tuo marito con una manica di cazzate che meta' basterebbero e che in tanti ti abbiamo detto che manco le nostre nonne addirittura le avessero mai pensate o tollerate...
> 
> ...



Precisazioni d'obbligo:

si, sono dipendente da mio marito AFFETTIVAMENTE, SENTIMENTALMENTE, intendi?  E ne sono contenta.

Hai detto proprio ciò che avevo supposto: tu non sei infatti dipendente emotivamente da tua moglie, ergo: non la ami.

Ti ricordo che mio marito, fino a prova contraria (e non ne ho bisogno, perchè gli credo) mi è sempre stato fedele nel matrimonio, e questa è una bella prova d'amore, tanto più che conoscendolo...gli deve essere costato un bel po' di impegno.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Precisazioni d'obbligo:
> 
> si, sono dipendente da mio marito AFFETTIVAMENTE, SENTIMENTALMENTE, intendi?  E ne sono contenta.
> 
> ...


Aridaje....

non dipendere emotivamente da nessuno non significa fottersene o assimilati...

te hai concetti distorti e ti porteranno alla catastrofe se troverai altri sassi per la strada...


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè te la prendi? Lui non è un traditore nè è stato tradito. E' come se io mi iscrivessi in un forum di tiro al piattello non avendolo mai praticato. Certo le sue opinioni sono rispettabilissime per carità, ma trovo assurdo essere giudicati da chi non c'è passato.



*Se mi dici questo allora non ci dovrebbe neanche stare in questo forum. Sarà mica che così facendo prende appunti come uno studentello che gli serviranno  
in caso di bisogno? 
Forse forse, dovremo pensare di farci pagare per le consulenze !
*


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Aridaje....
> 
> non dipendere emotivamente da nessuno non significa fottersene o assimilati...
> 
> te hai concetti distorti e ti porteranno alla catastrofe se troverai altri sassi per la strada...



...addirittura alla catastrofe, senti questo!!

Spiegami allora che significa (ti stai un po' arrampicando sugli specchi?)


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Se mi dici questo allora non ci dovrebbe neanche stare in questo forum. Sarà mica che così facendo prende appunti come uno studentello che gli serviranno
> in caso di bisogno?
> Forse forse, dovremo pensare di farci pagare per le consulenze !
> *


Perche' scusa, se tu avessi avuto culo e questo scambio di pareri lo avessi realizzato prima di essere tradita, che facevi te ne andavi scandalizzata nel forum dell'uncinetto?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...addirittura alla catastrofe, senti questo!!
> 
> Spiegami allora che significa (ti stai un po' arrampicando sugli specchi?)


Se uno si mette in atto meccanismi che alterano la percezione delle cose per stare bene e non dovesse piu' riuscire ad attuarle per te e' tutta salute?

vabbe' comunque, ammetto che me so' stufato e fai come te pare...


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Se mi dici questo allora non ci dovrebbe neanche stare in questo forum.
> *


Non c'è una regola per iscriversi al forum. Tutti possono farlo, anche chi non ha perpetrato/subito un tradimento.
Qualora non si gradiscono certi commenti si può dare una reputazione negativa oppure mettere in ignore l'utente.


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, ma se rileggi bene ciò che ho scritto vedrai che il mio pensiero è molto simile al tuo. Chi ha detto che i figli non vadano curati, protetti, insomma: in una parola AMATI? Ma certo. Il legame affettivo con loro non finirà mai, ci mancherebbe, anche se si trasferissero dall'altro capo del mondo.
> 
> E'  tuo marito però il TUO COMPAGNO DI VIAGGIO, non dimenticarlo!
> E' lui che hai scelto, i figli potevano anche non venire, e sarebbe sempre stato lui il tuo compagno.
> ...


Ciao,

si è simile ... ma non uguale. 

non capisco la frase " i figli potevano anche non venire" cosa centra? ... ma dal momento che sono venuti, ci stanno, e assumono, per me, il primo posto in assoluto. 
L'uomo no. Ciò non significa che non m'impegno ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo che bisogna venirsi incontro, ma, per quanto un padre sia attento e presente, è la madre ad essere totalmente coinvolta nei primi mesi di vita del figlio. Il padre è una figura importantissima, un punto di riferimento, una presenza positiva che il bambino osserva e impara a riconoscere.
> 
> Ma la madre, all'inizio, ha un rapporto fusionale col bambino: è la sua fonte di nutrimento, il suo cibo materiale ed affettivo. E ogni mamma sa che, per un certo periodo, dev'essere a completa disposizione del suo cucciolo, che dipende totalmente da lei. E tutto il resto passa in secondo piano, con buona pace dei mariti.
> 
> ...


Che donna, voglio conoscerti!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Con questo hai guadagnato altri 100 punti, negativi ma sempre punti so'...brao'...:mrgreen:
> 
> le dinamiche che agiscono sull'uccello, tuo come il mio, so' le stesse a meno che non pisci dal retro ed in quel caso m'arendo perche' nun so' pratico de fenomeni da circo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti ringrazio per i punti, ma questo non ti dà diritto di affermare che il tuo uccello funziona come il mio.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non c'è una regola per iscriversi al forum. Tutti possono farlo, anche chi non ha perpetrato/subito un tradimento.
> Qualora non si gradiscono certi commenti si può dare una reputazione negativa oppure mettere in ignore l'utente.



...ma no, anzi, se Stermì non ci onorasse più della sua presenza lascerebbe un gran vuoto !!
Era solo un battibecco giocoso con battutina finale per stemperare un po' il clima.
Ma Stermì l'ha capito


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si è simile ... ma non uguale.
> 
> ...



E' solo questione di vedute da angolazioni diverse.
Se per te i figli vengono al primo posto in assoluto, va benissimo, concentrati allora su di loro, però ti accorgi che loro non ti bastano, sebbene siano così importanti, perchè in cuor tuo sai che anche il tuo compagno lo vorresti al primo posto. Non c'è più perchè la delusione che ti ha dato l'ha cacciato via da quel posto d'onore. E' così per tutte, credimi. 
Non so se ci torneranno mai più al loro posto...e questo mi rende  triste.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' solo questione di vedute da angolazioni diverse.
> Se per te i figli vengono al primo posto in assoluto, va benissimo, concentrati allora su di loro, però ti accorgi che loro non ti bastano, sebbene siano così importanti, perchè in cuor tuo sai che anche il tuo compagno lo vorresti al primo posto. Non c'è più perchè la delusione che ti ha dato l'ha cacciato via da quel posto d'onore. *E' così per tutte, credimi. *
> Non so se ci torneranno mai più al loro posto...e questo mi rende triste.


ma quando mai????


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Precisazioni d'obbligo:
> 
> si, sono dipendente da mio marito AFFETTIVAMENTE, SENTIMENTALMENTE, intendi?  E ne sono contenta.
> 
> ...





Sterminator ha detto:


> Aridaje....
> 
> non dipendere emotivamente da nessuno non significa fottersene o assimilati...
> 
> te hai concetti distorti e ti porteranno alla catastrofe se troverai altri sassi per la strada...



Per una volta, nonostante il modo di scrivere colorito, quoto Sterminator.
La dipendenza non è una prova di amore. Se ho bisogno, non ho scelta. Se sei dipendente, non hai scelta. *Devi* perdonare perchè altrimenti è la catastrofe, e non perchè lo vuoi. E allora perdoni anche senza un percorso di riflessione, senza nuove basi davvero condivise.

Ovviamente, se ami e l'altra persona se ne va, stai male da cani. Ma sopravvivi. Se pensi che non sopravviveresti, forse è meglio riflettere un pochino, renderti più forte.

Io ti auguro fortissimamente che tutto si sistemi, te l'ho già detto, Diletta. Continua a sembrarmi che tu ti stia facendo un poco di violenza...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per una volta, nonostante il modo di scrivere colorito, quoto Sterminator.
> La dipendenza non è una prova di amore. Se ho bisogno, non ho scelta. Se sei dipendente, non hai scelta. *Devi* perdonare perchè altrimenti è la catastrofe, e non perchè lo vuoi. E allora perdoni anche senza un percorso di riflessione, senza nuove basi davvero condivise.
> 
> Ovviamente, se ami e l'altra persona se ne va, stai male da cani. Ma sopravvivi. Se pensi che non sopravviveresti, forse è meglio riflettere un pochino, renderti più forte.
> ...


 
quotone


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per una volta, nonostante il modo di scrivere colorito, quoto Sterminator.
> La dipendenza non è una prova di amore. Se ho bisogno, non ho scelta. Se sei dipendente, non hai scelta. *Devi* perdonare perchè altrimenti è la catastrofe, e non perchè lo vuoi. E allora perdoni anche senza un percorso di riflessione, senza nuove basi davvero condivise.
> 
> Ovviamente, se ami e l'altra persona se ne va, stai male da cani. Ma sopravvivi. Se pensi che non sopravviveresti, forse è meglio riflettere un pochino, renderti più forte.
> ...



Ni.

In una delle poche canzoni d'amore dei Radiohead  c'è questo pezzo che dice:

What would I do?
If I did not have you?
Open up, let me in

Di una banalità ma anche di una verità disarmante.

Cos'è l'amore se non quel sentimetno che ti fa dire: cosa farei senza di te?

E in questo rientra anche la dipendenza secondo me... quella necessità di sentire quella persona al proprio fianco nel bene e nel male, perchè ci completa, magari anche nei lati negativi.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

QUOTE=Diletta;136134]E' solo questione di vedute da angolazioni diverse.
Se per te i figli vengono al primo posto in assoluto, va benissimo, concentrati allora su di loro, però ti accorgi che loro non ti bastano, sebbene siano così importanti, perchè in cuor tuo sai che anche il tuo compagno lo vorresti al primo posto. Non c'è più perchè la delusione che ti ha dato l'ha cacciato via da quel posto d'onore. E' così per tutte, credimi. 
Non so se ci torneranno mai più al loro posto...e questo mi rende triste.[/QUOTE]
  Ciao, 



  Condivido con te questa tristezza,


  Si, quel posto è vuoto … tutto è cambiato … anche le mie priorità quotidiane …


  Lui non è molto contento di questo cambiamento … lo nota nelle piccole cose, non li preparo più la camicia per andare a lavorare … non cucino più quello che piace a lui … in poche parole, lui non è più così importante per me … (per ora …) 



  Vuole tornare ai tempi passati, quando si chiacchierava e si scherzava, quando le mie attenzioni erano per lui … Non è possibile per me ritornare indietro, sono cambiata … molto cambiata, anche per via della malattia … e so che cambierò ancora … e tutto questo li fa paura e dice, che li fa male affrontare l’argomento e vedermi così cambiata ... 





sienne


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

quoto amoresuo che quota nausicaa che quota sterminatore che al mattino un gatto incontrò


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoto amoresuo che quota nausicaa che quota sterminatore che al mattino un gatto incontrò


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoto amoresuo che quota nausicaa che quota sterminatore che al mattino un gatto incontrò



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ni.
> 
> In una delle poche canzoni d'amore dei Radiohead  c'è questo pezzo che dice:
> 
> ...



Amo.
Dico "ho bisogno di te"
E sono sincera, perchè come dici tu, lui mi completa, mi appaga, mi dà ciò che nessun altro può darmi.
Ho bisogno di te per essere felice, per sentirmi così. Non voglio immaginare la vita senza di te. Tutto vero. 

Ma.
Cosa farei senza di te? Starei male, malissimo. Poi mi alzerei e andrei avanti. In cocci, a pezzi. Ma andrei avanti e cercherei di ricostruire una felicità.
Non voglio una persona che stia con me perchè ha bisogno di me come un lattante ha bisogno della madre. 

Dico "ho bisogno di te". E intendo. Tu mi dai la chiave per vedermi in un certo modo. Mi fai scoprire cose di me che non sapevo, mi sproni a essere una persona migliore, a dare il meglio di me. Questo tu mi hai dato, questo tu mi hai regalato, e quello che tu hai dato a me, solo da te poteva venirmi in questo modo.
Quello che sento con te, solo con te posso sentirlo. Se tu te ne vai, quello che provo con te non sarà mai più possibile. Quello che è costruito tra di noi, non potrà mai essere replicato.

Ma se dicessi "se te ne vai, non sarò mai più felice, se te ne vai, sono distrutta, perchè ho bisogno di te" è un ricatto, una dimostrazione di parassitismo più che di amore. IMHO.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ni.
> 
> In una delle poche canzoni d'amore dei Radiohead c'è questo pezzo che dice:
> 
> ...


 io vivo per la mia famiglia.
questo non toglie che sono indipendente e rispetto la loro indipendenza, che in poche parole vuol dire essere in grado di mantenere un'individualità solida  .... che fra le altre cose migliora il legame con gli affetti arricchendolo.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:



Ah, allora è Tongue che Stermi un mattino incontrò!!!

Ma l'hai tutto slinguazzato per bene? 

Buongiorno micino!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io vivo per la mia famiglia.
> questo non toglie che sono indipendente e rispetto la loro indipendenza, che in poche parole vuol dire *essere in grado di mantenere un'individualità solida .... che fra le altre cose migliora il legame con gli affetti arricchendolo*.


:umile::umile::umile:

oggi vi leggo ispirati


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io vivo per la mia famiglia.
> questo non toglie che sono indipendente e rispetto la loro indipendenza, che in poche parole vuol dire essere in grado di mantenere un'individualità solida  .... che fra le altre cose migliora il legame con gli affetti arricchendolo.



Puff!
Tre righe contro le mie 56, e detto in modo molto più chiaro.
Thanks!
:up:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io vivo per la mia famiglia.
> questo non toglie che sono indipendente e rispetto la loro indipendenza, che in poche parole vuol dire essere in grado di mantenere un'individualità solida  .... che fra le altre cose migliora il legame con gli affetti arricchendolo.



Io ho una visione alquanto "carnale" dell'amore.

Non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ma lo vedo come una "dannazione". L'amore è dei demoni. L'amore è "sangue".

Non sono un satanista D), anzi, ma non so come spiegarlo anche perchè... come si fa a descrivere un'emozione così personale?

L'amore è anche possessione, gelosia... almeno quello forte, che ti dà i pugni nello stomaco e non ti fà mangiare. Quello che ti fa pompare il sangue nelle vene, che ti fa sentire vivo... io per quell'amore provo dipendenza e ne sono felice.


----------



## Daniele (22 Aprile 2011)

Io non lo so, nel mio caso amore  è serenità, calore, calma, tutto quello che dentro di me non ho. Mi accorgo che la mia donna riesce tenere a freno parti di me che se no potrebbero se adeguatamente stimolate farmi partire di capoccia e farmi esagerare alla grande. Purtroppo la mia ex lo sapeva bene ed ha usato questo sistema per far in modo che potessi non esistere più.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho una visione alquanto "carnale" dell'amore.
> 
> Non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ma lo vedo come una "dannazione". L'amore è dei demoni. L'amore è "sangue".
> 
> ...


sì, sì...bello ..ma sei fuori tema:singleeye:
certo che sei giovane ...ma a leggerti ti darei anche meno anni di quelli che hai.
mi fanno paura quelli che partono sparati con la fantasia ed al primo ostacolo smontano tutto l'ambaradam  .
speriamo bene


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì...bello ..ma sei fuori tema:singleeye:
> certo che sei giovane ...ma a leggerti ti darei anche meno anni di quelli che hai.
> mi fanno paura quelli che partono sparati con la fantasia ed al primo ostacolo smontano tutto l'ambaradam  .
> speriamo bene


Ma se al raduno quando mi hanno visto, mi hanno detto che si aspettavano un vecchio rincoglionito!?!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma se al raduno quando mi hanno visto, mi hanno detto che si aspettavano un vecchio rincoglionito!?!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 eh ma questo è l'effetto post raduno:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh ma questo è l'effetto post raduno:mrgreen:


Ti fanno senitre più giovane? A quando il prossimo?!?!?


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ni.
> 
> In una delle poche canzoni d'amore dei Radiohead c'è questo pezzo che dice:
> 
> ...


 Kid la differenza da sentire la necessita' di avere il /la propria compagna al proprio fianco non puo' essere confusa con la dipendenza (anche se la linea e' sottilissima)perche' altrimenti rischi di cadere nell'annulamento della tua persona solo per avere a tutti i costi quella persona , diventa un vero e proprio egoismo "lo voglio ad ogni costo e sono disposta a tutto.."ma credo che l'altra persona ti ama per quello che sei e non perche' sei un suo clone o assecondi ogni sua volonta' e desiderio e alla fine non dai nulla come persona.
Amare secondo me sta nell'accettare l'altra persona x quello che e' ma anche essere accettati per quello che siamo, non ami di piu' se ti annulli x l'altro o se lo tieni sempre e solo al "posto d'onore " come dice Diletta.
Amare sifnifica saper stare vicino ad una persona anche nei momenti difficili nei quali questa puo' anche allontanarsi da te (come succede appena arrivano i figli)e non sentirsi abbandonati...senno' vuoi solo l'esclusiva e sei egoista.


X diletta 

Diletta  io penso che comunque non va curato e coccolato il compagno ...non e' un cane...va curata ,coccolata e preservata anche dall'invadenza dei figli, LA COPPIA (te e lui) non solo lui...non deve avere lui e solo lui il posto d'onore ma LA COPPIA, allora ti ami e ti rispetti senno' e' solo dipendenza, affetto ma non amore ....per amare una persona devi prima amare te stesso....


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> *Kid la differenza da sentire la necessita' di avere il /la propria compagna al proprio fianco non puo' essere confusa con la dipendenza (anche se la linea e' sottilissima)perche' altrimenti rischi di cadere nell'annulamento della tua persona solo per avere a tutti i costi quella persona *, diventa un vero e proprio egoismo "lo voglio ad ogni costo e sono disposta a tutto.."ma credo che l'altra persona ti ama per quello che sei e non perche' sei un suo clone o assecondi ogni sua volonta' e desiderio e alla fine non dai nulla come persona.
> Amare secondo me sta nell'accettare l'altra persona x quello che e' ma anche essere accettati per quello che siamo, non ami di piu' se ti annulli x l'altro o se lo tieni sempre e solo al "posto d'onore " come dice Diletta.
> Amare sifnifica saper stare vicino ad una persona anche nei momenti difficili nei quali questa puo' anche allontanarsi da te (come succede appena arrivano i figli)e non sentirsi abbandonati...senno' vuoi solo l'esclusiva e sei egoista.
> 
> ...



Quoto! :up:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Kid la differenza da sentire la necessita' di avere il /la propria compagna al proprio fianco non puo' essere confusa con la dipendenza (anche se la linea e' sottilissima)perche' altrimenti rischi di cadere nell'annulamento della tua persona solo per avere a tutti i costi quella persona , diventa un vero e proprio egoismo "lo voglio ad ogni costo e sono disposta a tutto.."ma credo che l'altra persona ti ama per quello che sei e non perche' sei un suo clone o assecondi ogni sua volonta' e desiderio e alla fine non dai nulla come persona.
> Amare secondo me sta nell'accettare l'altra persona x quello che e' ma anche essere accettati per quello che siamo, non ami di piu' se ti annulli x l'altro o se lo tieni sempre e solo al "posto d'onore " come dice Diletta.
> Amare sifnifica saper stare vicino ad una persona anche nei momenti difficili nei quali questa puo' anche allontanarsi da te (come succede appena arrivano i figli)e non sentirsi abbandonati...senno' vuoi solo l'esclusiva e sei egoista.


Carissima... naturalmente ognuno è libero di vivere questo sentimetno come meglio crede. :up:

Comunque che bravi qui dentro... tutti sanno come si comporteranno una volta innamorati... io sinceramente la razionalità la cestino in quelle situazioni e mi lascio andare al sentimento...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

Io ho BISOGNO che Tuba non cambi mai avatar... Tongue ormai è il mio gattino virtuale...


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Ciao,

 La dipendenza sentimentale combina solo guai … 



  Il mio compagno mi ha fatto capire, che quando mi sono ammalata, per lui è stato come perdere un pilastro … un punto di riferimento … e che si è perso completamente … si è sentito solo e abbandonato … 



  Gli credo … ma ciò mi fa capire pure, che non è tornato proprio per me … 



  Mi chiedo, che base è questo per un rapporto? 


sienne


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Carissima... naturalmente ognuno è libero di vivere questo sentimetno come meglio crede. :up:
> 
> Comunque che bravi qui dentro... tutti sanno come si comporteranno una volta innamorati... *io sinceramente la razionalità la cestino in quelle situazioni e mi lascio andare al sentimento*...


 straquoto! :up:


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Carissima... naturalmente ognuno è libero di vivere questo sentimetno come meglio crede. :up:


 Certo la liberta' e' la prima cosa, ma la passione , la gelosia,la possessione possono andare bene ma solo con questi al primo scalino si cade rovinosamente...te lo assicuro...io sono caduta e mi lecco ancora le ferite...
io non ti conosco, non so niente di ognuno di voi xphe' e' solo 1 settimana che nazzico questo forum, ma ho letto che sei giovane, forse passando gli anni capirai di cosa sto parlando....(io nn sono vecchietta si intende non ho nemmeno le rughe--:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Certo la liberta' e' la prima cosa, ma la passione , la gelosia,la possessione possono andare bene ma solo con questi al primo scalino si cade rovinosamente...te lo assicuro...io sono caduta e mi lecco ancora le ferite...
> io non ti conosco, non so niente di ognuno di voi xphe' e' solo 1 settimana che nazzico questo forum, ma ho letto che sei giovane, forse passando gli anni capirai di cosa sto parlando....(io nn sono vecchietta si intende non ho nemmeno le rughe--:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Carissima... ma che vuol dire essere giovani oggi?

20 anni?

30?

40?

20 anni e due divorzi?

30 da single?

Boh....


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Carissima... naturalmente ognuno è libero di vivere questo sentimetno come meglio crede. :up:
> 
> Comunque che bravi qui dentro... tutti sanno come si comporteranno una volta innamorati... io sinceramente la razionalità la cestino in quelle situazioni e mi lascio andare al sentimento...


 un po' di razionalità non ti farebbe male in qualità di padre di due figli......non lasciarti andare troppo kid :mrgreen:
ti si può concedere grandi notti di fuoco con la moglie


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma quando mai????


 
:umile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :umile::umile::umile:
> 
> oggi vi leggo ispirati


 
oggi vi vedo tutti a 90°



Mi avete contagiato.
Ripassatemi il miele, va....


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oggi vi vedo tutti a 90°


 deprecabile:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Kid la differenza da sentire la necessita' di avere il /la propria compagna al proprio fianco non puo' essere confusa con la dipendenza (anche se la linea e' sottilissima)perche' altrimenti rischi di cadere nell'annulamento della tua persona solo per avere a tutti i costi quella persona , diventa un vero e proprio egoismo "lo voglio ad ogni costo e sono disposta a tutto.."ma credo che l'altra persona ti ama per quello che sei e non perche' sei un suo clone o assecondi ogni sua volonta' e desiderio e alla fine non dai nulla come persona.
> Amare secondo me sta nell'accettare l'altra persona x quello che e' ma anche essere accettati per quello che siamo, non ami di piu' se ti annulli x l'altro o se lo tieni sempre e solo al "posto d'onore " come dice Diletta.
> Amare sifnifica saper stare vicino ad una persona anche nei momenti difficili nei quali questa puo' anche allontanarsi da te (come succede appena arrivano i figli)e non sentirsi abbandonati...senno' vuoi solo l'esclusiva e sei egoista.
> 
> ...


oh yea!  :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' di razionalità non ti farebbe male in qualità di padre di due figli......non lasciarti andare troppo kid :mrgreen:
> ti si può concedere grandi notti di fuoco con la moglie



Si vabbè... ora sono andati i tempi dei pugni nello stomaco per mia moglie... parlavo dell'innamoramento iniziale. Ma mi sento una pecora nera, qui sembra che tutti si siano innamorati facendo prima una perizia psichiatrica al partner.

Non ti preoccupare per i miei figli, sono un ottimo padre.


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> straquoto! :up:


si forse troppo razionali ma quando si è feriti si cerca ovunque una verita' senno' che si viene a fare sui forum???


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> si forse troppo razionali ma quando si è feriti si cerca ovunque una verita' senno' che si viene a fare sui forum???


 guarda io ti parlo da tradita e quindi ti posso capire...la razionalità ora come ora la uso molto più di prima...
ma prima o poi ci si lascia andare ai sentimenti...non si può cercare solo la "verità" altrimenti non si vive più...
è vero a volte si cade, ci si fa male...ma poi ci si rialza.....ogni caduta ci rafforza...ma se smettiamo di credere nei sentimenti e nell'amore è la fine! 
il forum è una valvola di sfogo...per me è stato di grande aiuto:up:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> si forse troppo razionali ma quando si è feriti si cerca ovunque una verita' senno' che si viene a fare sui forum???


Occhio... stai cercando una ragione in un campo (amore/tradimento) alquanto irrazionale.

Io anni fa sono venuto qui per sfogarmi e confrontarmi. Ma ragioni per le mie azioni e quelle di mia moglie non ne ho trovate e forse è meglio così.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oggi vi vedo tutti a 90°
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  pronti al bunga bunga?


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Carissima... ma che vuol dire essere giovani oggi?
> 
> 20 anni?
> 
> ...


Hai ragione si puo' essere (o sentirsi)vecchi a 20 e ragazzini a 40


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Occhio... stai cercando una ragione in un campo (amore/tradimento) alquanto irrazionale.
> 
> Io anni fa sono venuto qui per sfogarmi e confrontarmi. Ma ragioni per le mie azioni e quelle di mia moglie non ne ho trovate e forse è meglio così.


 a volte non c'è una risposta per tutto....soprattutto quando si parla dell'irrazionalità dei sentimenti


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda io ti parlo da tradita e quindi ti posso capire...la razionalità ora come ora la uso molto più di prima...
> ma prima o poi ci si lascia andare ai sentimenti...non si può cercare solo la "verità" altrimenti non si vive più...
> è vero a volte si cade, ci si fa male...ma poi ci si rialza.....ogni caduta ci rafforza...ma se smettiamo di credere nei sentimenti e nell'amore è la fine!
> il forum è una valvola di sfogo...per me è stato di grande aiuto:up:


 ma usare la razionalità non vuol dire mettere le briglie ai sentimenti...anzi a volte aiuta a viverli meglio .
va bene sbandare un po' in certe fasi ma poi una persona equilibrata  e sicura deve ritornare consapevole


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si vabbè... ora sono andati i tempi dei pugni nello stomaco per mia moglie... parlavo dell'innamoramento iniziale. Ma mi sento una pecora nera, qui sembra che tutti si siano innamorati facendo prima una perizia psichiatrica al partner.
> 
> *Non ti preoccupare per i miei figli, sono un ottimo padre*.


 non mi preoccupo, buon per te ...io all'ottimo credo di non essere arrivata


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Occhio... stai cercando una ragione in un campo (amore/tradimento) alquanto irrazionale.
> 
> Io anni fa sono venuto qui per sfogarmi e confrontarmi. Ma ragioni per le mie azioni e quelle di mia moglie non ne ho trovate e forse è meglio così.


ma io non cerco la soluzione ai miei problemi qui...solo un confronto di opinioni e per poter sfogare il turbinio di sensazioni da tradita che (essendo corna "fresche")mi macinano il cervello e mi fanno scoppiare il cuore


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Ciao,

 Dare fiducia, secondo me, non è un sentimento, ma una decisione … un modo di voler vivere … questo tipo di fiducia è un “commitment”, un atto volontario … pur sapendo, che sarebbe carino anche con un’altra persona …


  Persone che cadono in tentazione … non hanno saputo captare il significato profondo di quest’atto volontario … o non hanno saputo riconoscere in se, i cambiamenti che riguardando questa scelta … 



  Credo, che per essere fedeli alla scelta presa, di conseguenza essere fedeli al partner, ci vuole oltre all’amore un forte IO … un IO che sappia riconoscere ed accettare i confini … perché riesce a mettere sulla bilancia cosa sta mettendo in gioco … cioè un IO che non perde la visualità dell’insieme, sapendo coltivare e curare il piccolo … 



  Lo so, è brutto sentirsi dire … non vedi oltre il tuo naso … non hai avuto la grandezza e la profondità per rimanere fedele a te stesso … perché la decisione è stata un atto libero … 



  Siamo degli esseri sociali … cerchiamo la vicinanza … e poniamo NOI le regole …


... mia opinione momentanea ... cambio idea ogni giorno ... 


sienne


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma usare la razionalità non vuol dire mettere le briglie ai sentimenti...anzi a volte aiuta a viverli meglio .
> va bene sbandare un po' in certe fasi ma poi una persona equilibrata e sicura deve ritornare consapevole


 dipende da come si usa la razionalità......a volte può mettere anche le briglie ai sentimenti soprattutto quando non si riesce a lasciarsi alla spalle delle esperienze negative!
ma io credo che nulla debba essere estremizzato...bisogna saper trovare il giusto equilibrio per ogni cosa.

purtoppo o per fortuna i sentimenti sono irrazionali.....quando sia Ama con la A maiuscola (ma parlo non solo di amore verso un compagno/a; ma di amore verso i figli per esempio) non credo che si possa essere del tutto razionali.

ti faccio un esempio...se tu venissi a sapere che qualcuno ha fatto un "torto" a tuo figlio/a...agiresti in modo razionale o istintivo?


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda io ti parlo da tradita e quindi ti posso capire...la razionalità ora come ora la uso molto più di prima...
> ma prima o poi ci si lascia andare ai sentimenti...non si può cercare solo la "verità" altrimenti non si vive più...
> è vero a volte si cade, ci si fa male...ma poi ci si rialza.....ogni caduta ci rafforza...ma se smettiamo di credere nei sentimenti e nell'amore è la fine!
> il forum è una valvola di sfogo...per me è stato di grande aiuto:up:


 sono daccordo con te, e' solo che io sono caduta ora e' sto di merda...non ho mai smesso di credere nell'amore anche se forse non sara' piu' per mio marito....ora sono nella fase rabbio-depressiva:incazzato::rotfl::unhappy:


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Dare fiducia, secondo me, non è un sentimento, ma una decisione … un modo di voler vivere … questo tipo di fiducia è un “commitment”, un atto volontario … pur sapendo, che sarebbe carino anche con un’altra persona …
> 
> ...


 quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> sono daccordo con te, e' solo che io sono caduta ora e' sto di merda...non ho mai smesso di credere nell'amore anche se forse non sara' piu' per mio marito....ora sono nella fase rabbio-depressiva:incazzato::rotfl::unhappy:


 è normale sei ancora all'inizio! anche io stavo come te...poi col tempo le cose cambiano credimi... fatti forza! :up:


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ti faccio un esempio...se tu venissi a sapere che qualcuno ha fatto un "torto" a tuo figlio/a...agiresti in modo razionale o istintivo?


sinceramente?

penso bene a come agire ... non siamo tutti "istintivi" ... e ciò per me è una scusa per non controllarsi ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende da come si usa la razionalità......a volte può mettere anche le briglie ai sentimenti soprattutto quando non si riesce a lasciarsi alla spalle delle esperienze negative!
> ma io credo che nulla debba essere estremizzato...bisogna saper trovare il giusto equilibrio per ogni cosa.
> 
> purtoppo o per fortuna i sentimenti sono irrazionali.....quando sia Ama con la A maiuscola (ma parlo non solo di amore verso un compagno/a; ma di amore verso i figli per esempio) non credo che si possa essere del tutto razionali.
> ...


 l'amore per i figli è molto diverso da qualsiasi altro.
ma poi perché dovrei comportarmi irrazionalmente per un banale torto?
di casi più gravi spero proprio non intendessi e li lascerei da parte


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> sono daccordo con te, e' solo che io sono caduta ora e' sto di merda...non ho mai smesso di credere nell'amore anche se forse non sara' piu' per mio marito....ora sono nella fase rabbio-depressiva:incazzato::rotfl::unhappy:



Io ad esempio non ho smesso di credere nell'amore, l'ho solo "demistifcato".


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> sinceramente?
> 
> penso bene a come agire ... non siamo tutti "istintivi" ... e ciò per me è una scusa per non controllarsi ...
> 
> ...


 non sto parlando di casi estremi ovviamente (che sono la prima a condannare) ma di azioni istintive che sono nella natura umana!
anche io sono una persona riflessiva...ma non sempre può essere cosi...


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> sinceramente?
> 
> penso bene a come agire ... non siamo tutti "istintivi" ... e ciò per me è una scusa per non controllarsi ...
> 
> ...



L'amore esiste e l'istinto no?

Maremma, quanto santificate l'essere umano... così santo da derivare dalle scimmie!


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'amore per i figli è molto diverso da qualsiasi altro.
> ma poi perché dovrei comportarmi irrazionalmente per un banale torto?
> di casi più gravi spero proprio non intendessi e li lascerei da parte


 ero solo per portare un esempio e per dire che non si può sempre e solo essere riflessivi e razionali....


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> sinceramente?
> 
> penso bene a come agire ... non siamo tutti "istintivi" ...* e ciò per me è una scusa per non controllarsi ... *
> 
> ...


 spesso è così.
ah ma sono fatto così
sono istintivo (compiacendosene)
troppi danni in nome di atteggiamenti infantili, superficiali e gratuiti


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'amore esiste e l'istinto no?
> 
> Maremma, quanto santificate l'essere umano... così santo da derivare dalle scimmie!


 :up:


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ad esempio non ho smesso di credere nell'amore, l'ho solo "demistifcato".


 ossia lo hai ridimensionato a quello che e' quindi dove sta' ora la passione la carnalita' la gelosia?queste non si ridemensionano si vivono solo intensamente...e risiamo al punto di partenza


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ero solo per portare un esempio e per dire che non si può sempre e solo essere riflessivi e razionali....


se a mia figlia fanno un'ingiustizia reagirò cercando di andare a fondo e confrontarmi con chi l'ha causata, insegnando anche a lei a difendersi per suo conto.
il mio dovere è anche quello dell'esempio


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> ossia lo hai ridimensionato a quello che e' quindi dove sta' ora la passione la carnalita' la gelosia?queste non si ridemensionano si vivono solo intensamente...e risiamo al punto di partenza



La passione la carnalità sono cose che vanno a scemare naturalmente... ma l'idea che ho dell'amore rimane quella.


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se a mia figlia fanno un'ingiustizia reagirò cercando di andare a fondo e confrontarmi con chi l'ha causata, insegnando anche a lei a difendersi per suo conto.
> il mio dovere è anche quello dell'esempio


 giusto


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'amore esiste e l'istinto no?
> 
> Maremma, quanto santificate l'essere umano... così santo da derivare dalle scimmie!


 mi riferivo a come agire difronte ad un istinto che ti pulsa fino alla testa ... io prima di agire, rifletto (è veramente molo raro … non ricordo quando abbia reagito per impulso)... 



  non mistico niente … mi rendo solo conto, che alcuni ci riescono altri no … 



:mrgreen: ...


sienne


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'amore esiste e l'istinto no?
> 
> *Maremma, quanto santificate l'essere umano... così santo da derivare dalle scimmie*!


 ma a te piace rimanere tale?abbasso i santi, viva i *pensanti*


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a te piace rimanere tale?abbasso i santi, viva i *pensanti*



Io non rinnego la mia natura. Pure gli animali pensano sai?


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non rinnego la mia natura. Pure gli animali pensano sai?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


>



Ti rode questa verità?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a te piace rimanere tale?abbasso i santi, viva i *pensanti*


 
"Fatti non foste a viver come bruti...... "


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti rode questa verità?


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> mi riferivo a come agire difronte ad un istinto che ti pulsa fino alla testa ... io prima di agire, rifletto (è veramente molo raro … non ricordo quando abbia reagito per impulso)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La difficolta' secondo me sta nel capire quando essere istintivi e quando no.Io lo sarei per natura anzi, lo sono per natura, ma questa volta non ci sono riuscita...avrei voluto ma non l'ho fatto e questo mi ha spezzato in due, creando una gran confusione che rende difficile ogni decisione.

per i figli? si forse non darei il buon esempio andrei all'inferno per loro, ma solo per cose serie


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


>



Vedi che l'istinto ce l'hai pure te, cara? :up:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Aprile 2011)

Miei giocani Padawan, la Forza potente è. Essa vigorosa scorre in tutte le cose, piante, animali, ma solo gli umani subiscono il fascino del lato oscuro. 

A me, il lato oscuro, me piace. :mrgreen:

Zzzzzzzzznnnn Zzzzzzzznnnnn   <------ Rumore della spada laser


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Miei giocani Padawan, la Forza potente è. Essa vigorosa scorre in tutte le cose, piante, animali, ma solo gli umani subiscono il fascino del lato oscuro.
> 
> A me, il lato oscuro, me piace. :mrgreen:
> 
> Zzzzzzzzznnnn Zzzzzzzznnnnn   <------ Rumore della spada laser


Dal vangelo secondo George Lucas.


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Lui da qualche giorno dorme in un altra stanza..viene solo a cena...sta un oretta con i bimbi e poi via sul suo pc, (a chattare su facebook)nel suo mondo, si sente e me lo dice con la sua migliore amica(solo amica dice lui perche' un gavorchio) (che vuol dire che se era bella magari un pensierino...)amica che ha conosciuto durante la nostra crisi ,che lo istruisce sul fai bene  fai male..lei cè gia passata e' separata con figli ...quindi puo' capire e tra l'altro e' opinione di donna quindi gli puo' spiegare come reagisce una donna e non gli da la complicita' di un uomo che puo' far spalluccia , lei noltre spesso gli da del cretino se sbaglia con me o se ha reazioni sbagliate...
Capisci perche' sto' così?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ni.
> 
> In una delle poche canzoni d'amore dei Radiohead  c'è questo pezzo che dice:
> 
> ...


Mah sai si fa sempre presto a parlare...
Magari pensi di non essere dipendente emotivamente solo perchè hai al tuo fianco una persona che per amore ti fa da cagnolino obbediente o peggio ti idolatra.
Come dire...ah io sono ricco senza lavorare...e non sai che invece è perchè hai un oscuro benefattore che ogni mese ti fa dei versamenti sul tuo conto corrente.

Un brutto giorno il cagnolino obbediente sparisce.
Dalla sera alla mattina questi palloni gonfiati si sgonfiano.

Dev'essere snervante vivere gli affetti sempre con il misurino, con la fottuta paura che se ci lasciamo andare tra le braccia dell'altro ci rimettiamo di necessità qualcosa...
Peggio è semplicemente avvilente.

Quante volte osserviamo che la vera parte forte di una coppia è la personalità in secondo piano e a prima istanza sottomessa?

Poi è proprio il sottomesso a mostrare che ce la fa da solo, non lo sbandieratore delle sue certezze.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma usare la razionalità non vuol dire mettere le briglie ai sentimenti...anzi a volte aiuta a viverli meglio .
> va bene sbandare un po' in certe fasi ma poi una persona equilibrata e sicura deve ritornare consapevole


 
bunga bunga per Minerva

:umile:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dev'essere snervante vivere gli affetti sempre con il misurino, con la fottuta paura che se ci lasciamo andare tra le braccia dell'altro ci rimettiamo di necessità qualcosa...
> Peggio è semplicemente avvilente.


Conte, mi permetta di quotarla alla grande.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> La difficolta' secondo me sta nel capire quando essere istintivi e quando no.Io lo sarei per natura anzi, lo sono per natura, ma questa volta non ci sono riuscita...avrei voluto ma non l'ho fatto e questo mi ha spezzato in due, creando una gran confusione che rende difficile ogni decisione.
> 
> per i figli? si forse non darei il buon esempio andrei all'inferno per loro, ma solo per cose serie


:up::up::up:

Ciao,

 Io ho dovuto imparare a gestire il mio mondo interiore … ho dei sentimenti (sempre avuti) forti da morire … avvolte provo tanta di quella gioia che fa male … mi sembra di avere un vulcano in eruzione di continuo … in tutti gli estremi … una vera e propria orchestra di sentimenti …


  Perciò avvolte mi dà fastidio questa storia dei sentimenti o impulsi ... 


  sienne


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai si fa sempre presto a parlare...
> Magari pensi di non essere dipendente emotivamente solo perchè hai al tuo fianco una persona che per amore ti fa da cagnolino obbediente o peggio ti idolatra.
> Come dire...ah io sono ricco senza lavorare...e non sai che invece è perchè hai un oscuro benefattore che ogni mese ti fa dei versamenti sul tuo conto corrente.
> 
> ...


 Quoto!!!!!!! :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Lui da qualche giorno dorme in un altra stanza..viene solo a cena...sta un oretta con i bimbi e poi via sul suo pc, (a chattare su facebook)nel suo mondo, si sente e me lo dice con la sua migliore amica(solo amica dice lui perche' un gavorchio) (che vuol dire che se era bella magari un pensierino...)amica che ha conosciuto durante la nostra crisi ,che lo istruisce sul fai bene  fai male..lei cè gia passata e' separata con figli ...quindi puo' capire e tra l'altro e' opinione di donna quindi gli puo' spiegare come reagisce una donna e non gli da la complicita' di un uomo che puo' far spalluccia , lei noltre spesso gli da del cretino se sbaglia con me o se ha reazioni sbagliate...
> Capisci perche' sto' così?



Ci può anche stare il parlare con una amica per il punto di vista femminile esterno.
Ci può stare. Ma che lo richieda, 'sto punto di vista femminile esterno, *mentre sei lì, invece di parlare con te*...
Mi sto arrabbiando come fossi lì... a quanto ho capito non è neppure particolarmente attivo in casa... mi sto irritando....
Una bella incavolatura con tanto di urla e piatti tirati addosso -quando i bimbi non ci sono- e "adesso ti voglio vedere a schiattare con lavatrice, piatti, cucina, spesa, mostrami *davvero* che vuoi continuare a stare con me e non con una donna delle pulizie."

E che diamine!!!!   :incazzato:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bunga bunga per Minerva
> 
> :umile:



Scusa Chiara se mi permetto... ma a me sembra che tu sia più un esempio per gli istintivi... piuttosto che per i razionali!


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa Chiara se mi permetto... ma a me sembra che tu sia più un esempio per gli istintivi... piuttosto che per i razionali!



Chiara istintiva?!??
E' la donna che si impone la razionalità come non ho mai visto nessun'altra fare!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiara istintiva?!??
> E' la donna che si impone la razionalità come non ho mai visto nessun'altra fare!



E' diverso Nau, lei mette "responsabilità" nel suo istinto, non razionalità. Un razionale non tradisce.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Lui da qualche giorno dorme in un altra stanza..viene solo a cena...sta un oretta con i bimbi e poi via sul suo pc, (a chattare su facebook)nel suo mondo, si sente e me lo dice con la sua migliore amica(*solo amica dice lui perche' un gavorchio*) (che vuol dire che se era bella magari un pensierino...)amica che ha conosciuto durante la nostra crisi ,che lo istruisce sul fai bene fai male..lei cè gia passata e' separata con figli ...quindi puo' capire e tra l'altro e' opinione di donna quindi gli puo' spiegare come reagisce una donna e non gli da la complicita' di un uomo che puo' far spalluccia , lei noltre spesso gli da del cretino se sbaglia con me o se ha reazioni sbagliate...
> Capisci perche' sto' così?


non significa nulla

il marito di un'amica l'ha tradita con uno stragavorchio inquietantemente goffa e inelegante, con la verve di un'anellide morto, 
che è stata platealmente folgorata da lui quando si è saputo che lui sarebbe diventato il suo capo


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai si fa sempre presto a parlare...
> Magari pensi di non essere dipendente emotivamente solo perchè hai al tuo fianco una persona che per amore ti fa da cagnolino obbediente o peggio ti idolatra.
> Come dire...ah io sono ricco senza lavorare...e non sai che invece è perchè hai un oscuro benefattore che ogni mese ti fa dei versamenti sul tuo conto corrente.
> 
> ...


Appunto se sei libero di amare non usi il misurino ma "sottomesso "non significa "dipentente
Il sottomesso se decide di rialsarsi si rialza il dipendente si deve disintossicare


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' diverso Nau, lei mette "responsabilità" nel suo istinto, non razionalità. *Un razionale non tradisce*.


 

generalizzazione pura


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Kid la differenza da sentire la necessita' di avere il /la propria compagna al proprio fianco non puo' essere confusa con la dipendenza (anche se la linea e' sottilissima)perche' altrimenti rischi di cadere nell'annulamento della tua persona solo per avere a tutti i costi quella persona , diventa un vero e proprio egoismo "lo voglio ad ogni costo e sono disposta a tutto.."ma credo che l'altra persona ti ama per quello che sei e non perche' sei un suo clone o assecondi ogni sua volonta' e desiderio e alla fine non dai nulla come persona.
> Amare secondo me sta nell'accettare l'altra persona x quello che e' ma anche essere accettati per quello che siamo, non ami di piu' se ti annulli x l'altro o se lo tieni sempre e solo al "posto d'onore " come dice Diletta.
> Amare sifnifica saper stare vicino ad una persona anche nei momenti difficili nei quali questa puo' anche allontanarsi da te (come succede appena arrivano i figli)e non sentirsi abbandonati...senno' vuoi solo l'esclusiva e sei egoista.
> 
> ...


Hai scritto cose bellissime...
Oserei dire allora che l'amore può essere anche una pratica di vita...
Su quanto scrivi ci sono persone che ci arrivano per natura e per incontro fatato, altri sputando sangue giorno per giorno XD.
Le insidie sono moltissime...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' diverso Nau, lei mette "responsabilità" nel suo istinto, non razionalità. *Un razionale non tradisce*.



Perchè?

Lasciando da parte il giudizio sul tradimento, solo per amore di discussione.

Sono sposato, sto bene. Il mio compagno ha fiducia in me, non mi controlla. So tenere a bada i sentimenti, sento la voglia di evadere. Sesso nuovo, un poco di brividini, qualche corteggiamento, sentirmi desiderata da persone nuove.
Penso che il rischio di essere scoperta sia minimo, e di guadagnarci in serenità, benessere personale etc etc (ripeto, lasciamo stare i commenti sul partner tradito)
E vado.
Applicando una ferrea disciplina razionale a questa mia decisione di intraprendere storie extraconiugali.

Non è razionale?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Lasciando da parte il giudizio sul tradimento, solo per amore di discussione.
> 
> ...



Secondo me no, è "responsabile" (oh ma mica tanto eh... :mrgreen. Corre dei rischi ma si impone di tenere al primo posto la famiglia. La razionale si ferma e pensa: "questa situazione non è sostenibile e soprattutto è pericolosa".


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci può anche stare il parlare con una amica per il punto di vista femminile esterno.
> Ci può stare. Ma che lo richieda, 'sto punto di vista femminile esterno, *mentre sei lì, invece di parlare con te*...
> Mi sto arrabbiando come fossi lì... a quanto ho capito non è neppure particolarmente attivo in casa... mi sto irritando....
> Una bella incavolatura con tanto di urla e piatti tirati addosso -quando i bimbi non ci sono- e "adesso ti voglio vedere a schiattare con lavatrice, piatti, cucina, spesa, mostrami *davvero* che vuoi continuare a stare con me e non con una donna delle pulizie."
> ...


 Qualunque cosa dico io non conta tanto sicuramente tirerebbe l'acqua al mio mulinose la stessa cosa la dice un altra...assume un altro aspetto...per ora HA deciso che in attesa che lo spsicologo ci inizia una mediazione di coppia lui fa la sua vita e io la mia...ma......non riesco a capire se aspetta che sia io a dire basta perchè non c'ha le palle per farlo lui o se davvero e' solo arrbbiato e quindi dobbiamo aspettare...nel frattempo "ognuno si diverta come puo'"


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Qualunque cosa dico io non conta tanto sicuramente tirerebbe l'acqua al mio mulinose la stessa cosa la dice un altra...assume un altro aspetto...per ora HA deciso che in attesa che lo spsicologo ci inizia una mediazione di coppia lui fa la sua vita e io la mia...ma......*non riesco a capire se aspetta che sia io a dire basta perchè non c'ha le palle per farlo* lui o se davvero e' solo arrbbiato e quindi dobbiamo aspettare...nel frattempo "ognuno si diverta come puo'"


 nel mio caso ha aspettato che fossi io a farlo....


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Secondo me no, è "responsabile" (oh ma mica tanto eh... :mrgreen. Corre dei rischi ma si impone di tenere al primo posto la famiglia. La razionale si ferma e pensa: "questa situazione non è sostenibile e soprattutto è pericolosa".



Allora le persone razionali non giocano in borsa, non investono, non si arrischiano a cercare un nuovo lavoro in un'altra città?
(Non fumano, non bevono, non fanno viaggi in macchina)

Chiara ritine che i rischi e i benefici siano tali da rendere sostenibile la sua situazione.
Al massimo puoi dire che è in errore, non che non sia razionale, ti pare?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> *Qualunque cosa dico io non conta* tanto sicuramente tirerebbe l'acqua al mio mulinose la stessa cosa la dice un altra...assume un altro aspetto...per ora HA deciso che in attesa che lo spsicologo ci inizia una mediazione di coppia lui fa la sua vita e io la mia...ma......non riesco a capire se aspetta che sia io a dire basta perchè non c'ha le palle per farlo lui o *se davvero e' solo arrbbiato*  e quindi dobbiamo aspettare...nel frattempo "ognuno si diverta come puo'"



Scusa, ma rivedo la mia storia in alcuni aspetti, e mi monta amarezza e rabbia...
Non so che dirti, o meglio, potrei dirti di tutto e di più ma solo tu potrai maturare qualunque decisione.
per il momento, mi dispiace da morire per la tua situazione...


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai scritto cose bellissime...
> Oserei dire allora che l'amore può essere anche una pratica di vita...
> Su quanto scrivi ci sono persone che ci arrivano per natura e per incontro fatato, altri sputando sangue giorno per giorno XD.
> Le insidie sono moltissime...


Giustissimo..io sputo ancora sangue perche' ho imparato che e' di estrema importanza difendere la coppia   proprio perche' non l'ho fatto inizialmente...ma lui che questa cosa l'ha percepita ha fatto peggio si e' intortato in altre storie..senza difendere un cazzo...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora le persone razionali non giocano in borsa, non investono, non si arrischiano a cercare un nuovo lavoro in un'altra città?
> (Non fumano, non bevono, non fanno viaggi in macchina)
> 
> Chiara ritine che i rischi e i benefici siano tali da rendere sostenibile la sua situazione.
> Al massimo puoi dire che è in errore, non che non sia razionale, ti pare?


Per me la Matra voleva solo mostrare a sè stessa di essere la Tatcher dei sentimenti.
Una Lady di ferro.
Ok adesso "paro torno" un po' di amichetti, ma io non perderò la testa per loro.
Se poi loro perdono la testa per me, mi incazzerò come una iena, perchè sti maschi dicono tanto che è solo sesso, ma poi pucci pucci, si innamorano...
Per me la Matra controlla l'emotività sua, con una razionalità glaciale, da brivido.
Sembra uscita da Sparta.

Anche nel modo di porsi è fedeltà alla concretezza e semplicità.


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, ma rivedo la mia storia in alcuni aspetti, e mi monta amarezza e rabbia...
> Non so che dirti, o meglio, potrei dirti di tutto e di più ma solo tu potrai maturare qualunque decisione.
> per il momento, mi dispiace da morire per la tua situazione...


Se dessi retta *all'istinto *gli darei una bella pedata nel culo e arrivederci ma qui ci sono in gioco anche due figli e forse trovo la scusa dei figli per giustificare che invece voglio ancora bene a questo stronzo
Ma per curiosita' ma voi state ancora insieme?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora le persone razionali non giocano in borsa, non investono, non si arrischiano a cercare un nuovo lavoro in un'altra città?
> (Non fumano, non bevono, non fanno viaggi in macchina)
> 
> Chiara ritine che i rischi e i benefici siano tali da rendere sostenibile la sua situazione.
> Al massimo puoi dire che è in errore, non che non sia razionale, ti pare?



Il confine tra razionalità e responsabilità è molto labile... e interpretabile!

Una non escludo l'altra, ma non sempre.

Ma vediamo se mi spiego così:

Se io tradisco, mi prendo le mie responsabilità per ciò che questo comporta.

E se io tradisco, la razionalità la chiudo in un cassetto e la tiro fuori dopo essermi fumato la sigaretto post trombata.

Allo stesso tempo se tradisco sono un irresponsabile perchè metto in pericolo la serenità dei figli.

Ma se tradisco razionalmente, stando ben attento a non farmi scoprire e scindendo sesso e sentimenti, sono responsabile verso di essi... oppure no?



C'ho mal di testa!


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Se dessi retta *all'istinto *gli darei una bella pedata nel culo e arrivederci ma qui ci sono in gioco anche due figli e forse trovo la scusa dei figli per giustificare che invece voglio ancora bene a questo stronzo



Può essere tranquillamente entrambe le cose. In un matrimonio, si intrecciano molte cose.
Un abbraccio... davvero forte.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Giustissimo..io sputo ancora sangue perche' ho imparato che e' di estrema importanza difendere la coppia   proprio perche' non l'ho fatto inizialmente...ma lui che questa cosa l'ha percepita ha fatto peggio si e' intortato in altre storie..senza difendere un cazzo...


Ma vedi cazzo?
Diventa come una società dove uno lavora e l'altro sperpera i guadagni...e come finiscono i due soci?
Quello che lavora, alla fine liquida il perdigiorno.
Pensaci eh?
Tu sei la parte forte della coppia, non lui.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Il confine tra razionalità e responsabilità è molto labile... e interpretabile!
> 
> Una non escludo l'altra, ma non sempre.
> 
> ...



Anche io! :mexican:

ma tu vivi sesso e quant'altro in un modo estremamente passionale, commisto sempre di sentimenti. L'hai detto tu che non hai mai fatto sesso senza amore.
Capisco che la tua visione sia necessariamente quella in cui non è possibile tradire "razionalmente".


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche io! :mexican:
> 
> ma tu vivi sesso e quant'altro in un modo estremamente passionale, commisto sempre di sentimenti. L'hai detto tu che non hai mai fatto sesso senza amore.
> Capisco che la tua visione sia necessariamente quella in cui non è possibile tradire "razionalmente".


:up:

Non pensavo di riuscire a farmi capire!


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Scusate una cosa ma tra tutti quelli che sono stati traditi quanti hanno deciso di continuare la loro strada insieme all'altra persona e quanti no...e chi ha tradito perche' e' rimasto con il /la compagna?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Scusate una cosa ma tra tutti quelli che sono stati traditi quanti hanno deciso di continuare la loro strada insieme all'altra persona e quanti no...e chi ha tradito perche' e' rimasto con il /la compagna?


Io ho tradito prima e poi sono stato tradito.

Siamo ancora insieme e abbiamo due bambini perchè... l'amore non è razionalità appunto! :up:


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Scusate una cosa ma tra tutti quelli che sono stati traditi quanti hanno deciso di continuare la loro strada insieme all'altra persona e quanti no...e chi ha tradito perche' e' rimasto con il /la compagna?


 io sono stata tradita...la prima volta l'ho perdonato e abbiamo tentato di andare avanti..la seconda volta non ce l'ho fatta e ho chiuso.


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi cazzo?
> Diventa come una società dove uno lavora e l'altro sperpera i guadagni...e come finiscono i due soci?
> Quello che lavora, alla fine liquida il perdigiorno.
> Pensaci eh?
> Tu sei la parte forte della coppia, non lui.


 Sai ce c'è che in un altro momento mi avrebbe gratificato essere la parte forte ora mi deprime perche' sono in una fase della mia vita in cui avrei bisogno che lui fosse forte e sapesse finalmente prendere le redini essere un uomo e non un ragazzino e capisse...capisse...ma tanto che lo dico a fare chi visse sperando morì cacando(passami il termine)


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Scusate una cosa ma tra tutti quelli che sono stati traditi quanti hanno deciso di continuare la loro strada insieme all'altra persona e quanti no...e chi ha tradito perche' e' rimasto con il /la compagna?


io sono stata tradita
siamo  insieme
e sono felice
credo anche lui (e incrocio le dita )


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Sai ce c'è che in un altro momento mi avrebbe gratificato essere la parte forte ora mi deprime perche' sono in una fase della mia vita in cui avrei bisogno che lui fosse forte e sapesse finalmente prendere le redini essere un uomo e non un ragazzino e capisse...capisse...ma tanto che lo dico a fare chi visse sperando morì cacando(passami il termine)


Ma la macchina la provi in pista no?
Guarda piuttosto che non si cava acqua dalle pietre...
C'è un libro che spiega bene queste cose e s'intitola il mio divorzio...prova a leggere dove parla di quanto sia meglio un vero orco buono a un falso principe.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho tradito prima e poi sono stato tradito.
> 
> Siamo ancora insieme e abbiamo due bambini perchè... l'amore non è razionalità appunto! :up:


E soprattutto l'amore ( per fortuna) non funziona come pensa Stermì no?
Altrimenti avremo una società dove solo le coppie a posto ideologicamente sopravviverebbero, le altre sarebbero tutte ai lavori forzati in Siberia ( per essere rieducati)...
E una società fatta di individui perfetti, no?


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai si fa sempre presto a parlare...
> Magari pensi di non essere dipendente emotivamente solo perchè hai al tuo fianco una persona che per amore ti fa da cagnolino obbediente o peggio ti idolatra.
> Come dire...ah io sono ricco senza lavorare...e non sai che invece è perchè hai un oscuro benefattore che ogni mese ti fa dei versamenti sul tuo conto corrente.
> 
> ...


 ma sai che mi pare di aver letto a suo tempo cose nettamente contrarie 
a quello che stai scrivendo ora?:singleeye:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E soprattutto l'amore ( per fortuna) non funziona come pensa Stermì no?
> Altrimenti avremo una società dove solo le coppie a posto ideologicamente sopravviverebbero, le altre sarebbero tutte ai lavori forzati in Siberia ( per essere rieducati)...
> E una società fatta di individui perfetti, no?


Stermi chi?


No quella di individui perfetti è di Minerva. 

Mò mi cazzia....


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' diverso Nau, lei mette "responsabilità" nel suo istinto, non razionalità. *Un razionale non tradisce*.


 ? e perché?
eccome se tradiscono


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ? e perché?
> eccome se tradiscono



Quindi stai arrivando alla conclusione che chiunque può tradire... ergo, che è naturale.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che mi pare di aver letto a suo tempo cose nettamente contrarie
> a quello che stai scrivendo ora?:singleeye:


Eh ma adesso sono amato no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi stai arrivando alla conclusione che chiunque può tradire... ergo, che è naturale.


Io non posso Kid! Quindi che sono??? L'eccezione che conferma la regola?


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi stai arrivando alla conclusione che chiunque può tradire... ergo, che è naturale.


 chiunque può drogarsi ma non è naturale.
sta arrivando la contraerea.:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi stai arrivando alla conclusione che chiunque può tradire... ergo, che è naturale.


Naturale non nel senso di imposto dalla natura...
Ma che è una cosa che fa parte del nostro mondo di uomini e donne...
Come dire siamo sani no?
Ma è naturale ammalarsi, invecchiare, morire.
Meglio sposarsi con quell'umiltà che dice...speriamo che ci vada tutto bene...

A me ha colpito da morire la frase di amoremio...
Dopo tanto che ha vissuto e passato lei "non sa" con certezza se suo marito è felice con lei...
Deve fidarsi di quello che lui le dice...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiunque può drogarsi ma non è naturale.
> sta arrivando la contraerea.:mrgreen:


Mah prova ad osservare tabagismo, alcolismo, dipendenze varie...da certe angolazioni...magari ti senti solo fortunata per non essere caduta in qualche forma di guaio no?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiunque può drogarsi ma non è naturale.
> sta arrivando la contraerea.:mrgreen:


Veramente la ricerca dell'alterazione della realtà è molto radicata nella civiltà umana. I nostri antenati usavano sostanze allucinogene naturali.

Quindi rientra anch'essa nella natura umana.

Me la passi?


----------



## Daniele (22 Aprile 2011)

La messa è finita, andate a drogarvi e a trombare con tutti in pace! Amen.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah prova ad osservare tabagismo, alcolismo, dipendenze varie...da certe angolazioni...magari ti senti solo fortunata per non essere caduta in qualche forma di guaio no?


 fortuna e impegno
come in molte cose della vita.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La messa è finita, andate a drogarvi e a trombare con tutti in pace! Amen.


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Naturale non nel senso di imposto dalla natura...
> Ma che è una cosa che fa parte del nostro mondo di uomini e donne...
> Come dire siamo sani no?
> Ma è naturale ammalarsi, invecchiare, morire.
> ...


 perché tu hai certezze assolute ?
non capisco perché devi essere sempre così malignetta nei suoi confronti ...al costo di rinnegare concetti magari espressi poco prima.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché tu hai certezze assolute ?
> non capisco perché devi essere sempre così malignetta nei suoi confronti ...*al costo di rinnegare concetti magari espressi poco prima.*


Ha la neuro a molla di mutanda...:mrgreen:

s'allunga e s'accorcia alla bisogna...

e' un vuoto a perdere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Veramente la ricerca dell'alterazione della realtà è molto radicata nella civiltà umana. I nostri antenati usavano sostanze allucinogene naturali.
> 
> Quindi rientra anch'essa nella natura umana.
> 
> Me la passi?


Ciao, 


  La natura umana Kid è molto complessa … e certe sostanze chimiche le portiamo dentro di noi … chi più chi meno. 



  Ad esempio, ho un certo tipo di difetto neurologico … conosco molto bene, quando la follia … l’alterazione della realtà prende sopravvento dei tuoi sensi, dei tuoi pensieri, delle tue percezioni … ti ritrovi in una realtà parallela … intrappolata e non ti rendi conto … ma si può imparare a convivere ad addestrarsi a conoscersi, – certo con dei medicinali la si tiene a bada – ma è un lavoro su se stessi … e guarda … anche quando girovagavo persa nell’altra sfera sono rimasta fedele ai miei principi … 



  Perciò ho difficoltà a capire … si parla di una certa chimica che non conosco e forse non ho … perciò è anche naturale non tradire … 


  … oggi la penso così … domani chissà … :mrgreen:

  PS. Per me non è un problema ammettere che ho qualche getto di sostanze chimiche naturali in più, rispetto ad altri, nel mio cervello. Ma classifico immediatamente da “povero d’anima” chi mi riduce a questo … e non lo caco più …


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> La natura umana Kid è molto complessa … e certe sostanze chimiche le portiamo dentro di noi … chi più chi meno.
> ...


Cazz...

magari fossero tutti "difettati" come te...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> La natura umana Kid è molto complessa … e certe sostanze chimiche le portiamo dentro di noi … chi più chi meno.
> ...


Io ci metto tutto il buon cuore che ho eh... e giuro che non ho usato sostanze stupefacenti ma... non ho capito tanto il senso del post! 

Comunque, anche se so già che poi arriverà Sterminator a sparare qualche strunzata, quello che voglio dire è che... è pericoloso sentirsi "superiori" a un traditore.

Io lo sono diventato all'improvviso e non sono riuscito a tirarmi indietro nonostante fossi un'inguaribile romanticone.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cazz...
> 
> magari fossero tutti "difettati" come te...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... mi hai fatto ridere ... ma una sienne basta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ci metto tutto il buon cuore che ho eh... e giuro che non ho usato sostanze stupefacenti ma... non ho capito tanto il senso del post!
> 
> Comunque, anche se so già che poi arriverà Sterminator a sparare qualche strunzata, quello che voglio dire è che... è pericoloso sentirsi "superiori" a un traditore.
> 
> *Io lo sono diventato all'improvviso e non sono riuscito a tirarmi indietro nonostante fossi un'inguaribile romanticone*.


Questa e' na' perla di saggezza invece...:rotfl:

mo ve' a cagher...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questa e' na' perla di saggezza invece...:rotfl:
> 
> mo ve' a cagher...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non sei nemmeno tanto bravo come fake/flamer.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sei nemmeno tanto bravo come fake/flamer.


Io ve lo dico sempre che non lo sono...ce sei arrivato finalmente..:mrgreen:

vi inkazzate perche' io vi sbatto in faccia gli aspetti che avete rimosso per farvi stare bene e per non andare fuori di testa....

non faccio altro....manco ve insulto perche' ve insultate gia' da soli...a parte il magnagatt che merita una minzione speciale per la sfida che lanciato e che io ho raccolto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ve lo dico sempre che non lo sono...ce sei arrivato finalmente..:mrgreen:
> 
> io vi sbatto in faccia gli aspetti che avete rimosso per farvi stare bene e non andare fuori di testa....
> 
> ...



Anche perchè ricevere insulti da te sarebbe come se il bue chiamasse cornuto l'asino, no?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Anche perchè ricevere insulti da te sarebbe come se il bue chiamasse cornuto l'asino, no?


ma ti ripeto kid, se sei maturo abbastanza per recepirlo una volta per tutte....

il problema se t'inkazzi non e' per Sterminator ma perche' evidentemente si notano incoerenze negli scritti che fanno a cazzotti con quello che pensi tu...

quindi, (sempre il solito discorso) se sei convinto di cio' che fai te ne dovresti fregare degli altri, invece qua ve smontate con niente e cercate sempre conforto negli altri come gli alcolizzati...

a che minkia servira' vivere cosi' lo sapra' solo il tuo cazzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ci metto tutto il buon cuore che ho eh... e giuro che non ho usato sostanze stupefacenti ma... non ho capito tanto il senso del post!
> 
> Comunque, anche se so già che poi arriverà Sterminator a sparare qualche strunzata, quello che voglio dire è che... è pericoloso sentirsi "superiori" a un traditore.
> 
> Io lo sono diventato all'improvviso e non sono riuscito a tirarmi indietro nonostante fossi un'inguaribile romanticone.


Ciao,
  Se ho dato l’impressione di sentirmi superiore a chi tradisce, mi scuso … sicuramente no … 



  Cerco di capire … di sforzarmi … riguardo le mie lotte … e a tutte le volte che avrei voluto tanto scappare … eppure non lo ho fatto … mi chiedo, sinceramente, cosa mi ha trattenuta … ancora non sono in grado di esprimerlo … è un insieme di cose … perché quella molla al mio compagno è venuta a mancare … 



  L’altro giorno ho detto al mio compagno, che non accetto le spiegazioni che mi ha dato … perché sento, che non è la verità … gli ho detto, che per me una versione del tipo: non me ne fregava più niente di te … non pensavo a niente … volevo solo stare bene ecc. è più plausibile … più credibile per me … ma credo che lui stesso non sopporti la verità …ma io non sopporto le scuse ... 


  ricerco … affinché non trovo pace … e continuerò a rompere … scusa … 
ma non mi sento superiore ... mi esprimo male ... cercherò di fare più attenzione ... 


  sienne


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma ti ripeto kid, se sei maturo abbastanza per recepirlo una volta per tutte....
> 
> il problema se t'inkazzi non e' per Sterminator ma perche' evidentemente si notano incoerenze negli scritti che fanno a cazzotti con quello che pensi tu...
> 
> ...



Stermi te l'ho già detto e chiedi pure agli altri se non mi credi. Io non mi arrabbio mai e solitametne, se fatte con garbo, non rispondo nemmeno alle provocazioni.

Il problema è che, ribadisco, non hai un comportamento adatto ad un forum. Sei irritante, disturbi e soprattutto... chi sei? Cioè non sappiamo nulla di te e non si capisce cosa cerchi tu qui... perchè questo astio verso chi ha tradito? Perchè non riesci mai a rispondere seriamente, senza quelle faccine ridenti che sanno tanto di sfottò? 

Sarà franco con te, secondo me sei un troll... frustrato!

Comunque non c'è problema, ti metterò pure io in ignore come già qualcuno ha fatto... chiediti il perchè magari, forse non siamo tutti così ignoranti come credi.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> ricerco … affinché non trovo pace … e continuerò a rompere … scusa …
> ma non mi sento superiore ... mi esprimo male ... cercherò di fare più attenzione ...
> 
> 
> sienne



Ma di cosa ti scusi? Siamo qui per confrontare le idee. :up:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Stermi te l'ho già detto e chiedi pure agli altri se non mi credi. Io non mi arrabbio mai e solitametne, se fatte con garbo, non rispondo nemmeno alle provocazioni.
> 
> Il problema è che, ribadisco, non hai un comportamento adatto ad un forum. Sei irritante, disturbi e soprattutto... chi sei? Cioè non sappiamo nulla di te e non si capisce cosa cerchi tu qui... perchè questo astio verso chi ha tradito? Perchè non riesci mai a rispondere seriamente, senza quelle faccine ridenti che sanno tanto di sfottò?
> 
> ...


Cosa c'entra l'ignoranza secondo te?Boh?

Io ho gia' detto che ho 55 anni mia moglie 52 ed una figlia di 20, abito in una bella zona de milan (sempiun) abbiamo un rapporto "normale" quindi secondo i tuoi canoni, noioso, monotono etcetc...ma chi se ne fotte...:mrgreen:

mia moglie dopo sposati ha rallentato co' gli orali, fa' solo gli scritti ed il secondo canale non s'e' mai visto...:mrgreen:

eppure io continuo a non sentireil bisogno de farme spompina'&C fuori, perche' sto anche sazio e continuo a vedermela fino alla rottamasiun...

Mia figlia non ha grilli per la testa, ha un filarino da 3 anni che spero che molli per farsi le ossa meglio anziche' fermarsi alla prima cantina...

Non abbiamo cani, gatti, pesciolini rossi o criceti......

La mattina prima di tutto faccio sempre pipi'....

Il mio iban e' 122288449030 wwff...se puoi manna' quarche cosa che stamo disperati...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: mo' stampatevelo e nun me scassate piu' li cugghiuni su chi so' e chi nun so'.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma di cosa ti scusi? Siamo qui per confrontare le idee. :up:


Minchia....e da quando?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra l'ignoranza secondo te?Boh?
> 
> *...eppure io continuo a non sentire il bisogno de farme spompina'&C fuori, perche' sto anche sazio e continuo a vedermela fino alla rottamasiun...*


Emmhhh pure per me è cosi  però il bisogno lo ha sentito lei


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ...Cerco di capire … di sforzarmi … riguardo le mie lotte … e a tutte le volte che avrei voluto tanto scappare … eppure non lo ho fatto … mi chiedo, sinceramente, cosa mi ha trattenuta … ancora non sono in grado di esprimerlo … è un insieme di cose … perché quella molla al mio compagno è venuta a mancare …
> 
> ...


Pure io sto cercando di capirlo il perché a me non è scattata quella molla e a mia moglie si 

La risposta più logica che mi viene in mente è che lei non mi ami più mentre io la amo ancora...


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, 

 Anche il mio … :mrgreen:





  E quando lo ho scoperto … e rimasto col pisello in mano per quattro mesi … gli ho fatto fare gli analisi … :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Kid la differenza da sentire la necessita' di avere il /la propria compagna al proprio fianco non puo' essere confusa con la dipendenza (anche se la linea e' sottilissima)perche' altrimenti rischi di cadere nell'annulamento della tua persona solo per avere a tutti i costi quella persona , diventa un vero e proprio egoismo "lo voglio ad ogni costo e sono disposta a tutto.."ma credo che l'altra persona ti ama per quello che sei e non perche' sei un suo clone o assecondi ogni sua volonta' e desiderio e alla fine non dai nulla come persona.
> Amare secondo me sta nell'accettare l'altra persona x quello che e' ma anche essere accettati per quello che siamo, non ami di piu' se ti annulli x l'altro o se lo tieni sempre e solo al "posto d'onore " come dice Diletta.
> Amare sifnifica saper stare vicino ad una persona anche nei momenti difficili nei quali questa puo' anche allontanarsi da te (come succede appena arrivano i figli)e non sentirsi abbandonati...senno' vuoi solo l'esclusiva e sei egoista.
> 
> ...




..ma come non va curato il tuo compagno? E come gli dimostri allora il tuo amore per lui? A parolacce? 
E' ovvio e infatti mi pareva scontato dire che la cosa deve essere reciproca. 
L'amore va dimostrato, sempre, ed è l'errore in cui si cade un po' tutti dopo anni di matrimonio, quando si tende a dare tutto per scontato. 
L'amore va coltivato: con la cura, con le coccole, con i baci, i complimenti ...e lo dico soprattutto a me stessa in quanto ero io la prima a non considerarlo più come un tempo, a dargli la sensazione che fosse solo più un'abitudine.

Che c'entra tutto questo con la mancanza di rispetto per noi? Dimostrare il sentimento che si prova è forse una debolezza di cui vergognarsi? 
Io non lo credo affatto. 

Perchè invece non proviamo a riappropriarci della qualità che ci distingueva dagli uomini che è quella di riuscire a manifestare i sentimenti? Oltre tutto è spontaneo per noi, e non dimentichiamoci che per l'uomo lo è molto meno, quindi, varrebbe forse la pena di apprezzare lo sforzo che fa il nostro compagno per noi. Mio marito lo sta facendo questo "sforzo" e io lo valuto positivamente.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmhhh pure per me è cosi  però il bisogno lo ha sentito lei


Comunque a furia di leggervi me sa che qualche virus me l'avete trasmesso....:mrgreen:

perche' se me capita ormai a quest'eta', me ne vado a Cuba e se ne andasse a fanculo tut' le monde...

Prostata permettendo...nun se sa mai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: Lothar esci da questo corpo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda io ti parlo da tradita e quindi ti posso capire...la razionalità ora come ora la uso molto più di prima...
> ma prima o poi ci si lascia andare ai sentimenti...non si può cercare solo la "verità" altrimenti non si vive più...
> è vero a volte si cade, ci si fa male...ma poi ci si rialza.....ogni caduta ci rafforza...ma se smettiamo di credere nei sentimenti e nell'amore è la fine!
> il forum è una valvola di sfogo...per me è stato di grande aiuto:up:




...meno male, pensavo che tu fossi "asettica" di sentimenti anche tu!


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pure io sto cercando di capirlo il perché a me non è scattata quella molla e a mia moglie si
> 
> La risposta più logica che mi viene in mente è che lei non mi ami più mentre io la amo ancora...


Ciao, 

credo che tua moglie sia molto confusa ... si sia persa ... e senza che se ne renda conto, le dai stabilità ... spero tanto per te, che le si svegli ... 

sienne


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo che tua moglie sia molto confusa ... si sia persa ... e senza che se ne renda conto, le dai stabilità ... spero tanto per te, che le si svegli ...
> 
> sienne


Ma se qui tutti mi stanno dicendo di sbatterla fuori casa per farla svegliare 
Si, puo darsi sia per "la stabilità" che rimane...io se mi trovassi nel suo stato credo me ne andrei


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma se qui tutti mi stanno dicendo di sbatterla fuori casa per farla svegliare
> Si, puo darsi sia per "la stabilità" che rimane...io se mi trovassi nel suo stato credo me ne andrei



non credo, che sbattendola fuori casa, la svegli ... per sopportare tutto questo lei, deve stare proprio male. Nel senso, per non rendersi conto di quello che sta facendo a te e di come sia assurdo che lei rientri a casa …
   Molto difficile … solo tu la conosci … e spero per te, che saprai riconoscere e cogliere il momento giusto per metterla di fronte ad una scelta. Lei prima o poi dovrà scegliere … e forse questo che la tormenta …  

   sienne


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..ma come non va curato il tuo compagno? E come gli dimostri allora il tuo amore per lui? A parolacce?
> E' ovvio e infatti mi pareva scontato dire che la cosa deve essere reciproca.
> L'amore va dimostrato, sempre, ed è l'errore in cui si cade un po' tutti dopo anni di matrimonio, quando si tende a dare tutto per scontato.
> L'amore va coltivato: con la cura, con le coccole, con i baci, i complimenti ...e lo dico soprattutto a me stessa in quanto ero io la prima a non considerarlo più come un tempo, a dargli la sensazione che fosse solo più un'abitudine.
> ...


 Guarda che io gli ho dimostrato il mio amore sempre cercato e coccolato.non l'ho preso a parolacce anche  se ti dico la verita' lo avrei tanto voluto fare, solo che ci sono momenti in cui uno si puo' allontanare per i + svariati motivi e magari avrei gradito quantomeno sentirmi dire .....cane perche' non mi metti piu' al primo posto?perche'?pensi ai bimbi e tralasci me...?non si puo' sempre essere al pezzo senno' ciao. ribadisco il concetto dello scambio se sei coppia dove manco io arrivi tu , se devo sempre fa tutto io allora non e' coppia
io non ho mai avuto paura di dimostrargli i miei sentimenti semmai il contrario, non mi sono vergognata di chiedergli aiuto subito dopo il parto di avere io bisogno di lui xche' mi stavo finendo x i ns figli.
E poi non e' un esclusiva femmin il riuscire a manifestare i sentimenti.. ci sono uomini che lo fanno anche se non ha parole con i fatti.


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> *Ma se qui tutti mi stanno dicendo di sbatterla fuori casa per farla svegliare *
> Si, puo darsi sia per "la stabilità" che rimane...io se mi trovassi nel suo stato credo me ne andrei


sai come si dice dalle mie parti?si fanno bene i finocchi con il culo di quell'altri, anche a me e' stato suggerito(non qui) di buttarlo fuori di casa ma non funziona proprio così, magari ci fosse una formula magica x risolvere i problemi
o forse si?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché tu hai certezze assolute ?
> non capisco perché devi essere sempre così malignetta nei suoi confronti ...al costo di rinnegare concetti magari espressi poco prima.


lascia perdere minerva
io non vengo qui a raccontar panzane 
e quando posso cerco di mantenermi sul realistico

in quel post stavo scrivendo "siamo felici"
ma io posso parlare con certezza solo per me
quindi ho scritto come ho scritto

se dovessi pesare l'amore che mio marito mi dimostra secondo il metro da contabile suggerito a mab
direi che mi sta dando non 100 ma 150% forse più
spero lo faccia perchè corrisponde a ciò che sente e non a titolo di risarcimento

ma non è che mentre mi stava per tradire io pensassi che non mi amava

chi tara quel parametro?

io lo amo 
chi mi dice se lui si sente amato 100 o 10 o 14.620?
chi mi dà la certezza del suo 100 o 150 ?
e se quello che a me pare 150 fosse solo un 25 rispetto a come mi potrebbe amare?

l'amore, per chi lo conosce, secondo me non è contabilità

chi non lo conosce, lo scambia per altre cose
anche per sopravvivere, non dubito

ma nel momento in cui dice, come dice, che gli va bene così
mica val la pena più che tanto di perderci tempo
(tanto più che credo ben poco di ciò che scrive, siano teorie o racconti di vita)


----------



## Sabina (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> sai come si dice dalle mie parti?si fanno bene i finocchi con il culo di quell'altri, anche a me e' stato suggerito(non qui) di buttarlo fuori di casa ma non funziona proprio così, magari ci fosse una formula magica x risolvere i problemi
> o forse si?


Non era un consiglio di "buttare fuori" perché se lo merita, il mio era un consiglio di distacco emotivo da tutto perché lei ne ha bisogno. Se sentirà il bisogno di suo marito lo potrà cercare (e da quello che ho compreso Niko gli darà il suo supporto), ma restando li' come potrà staccarsi, riflettere, vivere e capire i suoi bisogni, quello che prova, quello che gli manca... La solitudine per lei e' la chiave in questo momento....


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'amore, per chi lo conosce, secondo me non è contabilità



Quotonissimo


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Guarda che io gli ho dimostrato il mio amore sempre cercato e coccolato.non l'ho preso a parolacce anche  se ti dico la verita' lo avrei tanto voluto fare, *solo che ci sono momenti in cui uno si puo' allontanare per i + svariati motivi e magari avrei gradito quantomeno sentirmi dire .....cane perche' non mi metti piu' al primo posto?perche'?pensi ai bimbi e tralasci me..*.?non si puo' sempre essere al pezzo senno' ciao. ribadisco il concetto dello scambio se sei coppia dove manco io arrivi tu , se devo sempre fa tutto io allora non e' coppia
> io non ho mai avuto paura di dimostrargli i miei sentimenti semmai il contrario, non mi sono vergognata di chiedergli aiuto subito dopo il parto di avere io bisogno di lui xche' mi stavo finendo x i ns figli.
> E poi non e' un esclusiva femmin il riuscire a manifestare i sentimenti.. ci sono uomini che lo fanno anche se non ha parole con i fatti.




...ed è questo l'errore che facciamo! E' la stessa cosa che gli ho rimproverato io, ma ho capito che è improbabile che si comportino nel modo che vorremmo (e che sarebbe infinitamente più logico e naturale). Allora che vogliamo fare: se non ci arrivano, non ci arrivano...bisogna che lo facciamo noi perchè qualcuno dovrà pure farsi avanti per primo se si vuole salvare la coppia. Altrimenti la mandiamo a catafascio...
Lasciamolo perdere per una volta il nostro orgoglio: e non trinceriamoci dietro all'alibi che non ce ne accorgiamo dell'aria che tira, noi abbiamo le antenne per certe cose.

Certo che gli uomini manifestano i sentimenti più con i fatti che con le parole, noi invece ci riusciamo in tutti i modi, è un dono di natura.

Il punto è sempre lo stesso: se sentiamo di amarlo ancora, o quanto meno pensiamo che sia così (e il tempo sarà il nostro giudice) proviamo con tutte le forze a ripartire, a dare nuovo slancio alla nostra storia, io ci credo al fatto che può essere un'occasione da sfruttare per ridare smalto al rapporto.

E non credere che non abbia momenti su momenti durissimi, in cui mi vedo persa, da quanto grande è stata la delusione, e l'angoscia invade l'animo, ma non trovo nessun'altra soluzione al momento che non quella di andare avanti e di crederci ancora, nonostante tutto.

Sono un'idealista? Sì, ma se non provassi più un forte sentimento i miei valori da soli non basterebbero a farmi proseguire in questo cammino, tutto in salita.

Ti auguro e mi auguro di farcela.


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ed è questo l'errore che facciamo! E' la stessa cosa che gli ho rimproverato io, ma ho capito che è improbabile che si comportino nel modo che vorremmo (e che sarebbe infinitamente più logico e naturale). Allora che vogliamo fare: se non ci arrivano, non ci arrivano...bisogna che lo facciamo noi *perchè qualcuno dovrà pure farsi avanti per primo se si vuole salvare la coppia. Altrimenti la mandiamo a catafascio...*
> Lasciamolo perdere per una volta il nostro orgoglio: e non trinceriamoci dietro all'alibi che non ce ne accorgiamo dell'aria che tira, noi abbiamo le antenne per certe cose.
> 
> Certo che gli uomini manifestano i sentimenti più con i fatti che con le parole, noi invece ci riusciamo in tutti i modi, è un dono di natura.
> ...


Bah...ho capito...sono una donna 
Tu fai troppa distinzione....non è che "l'uomo" non ci arriva e voi tutte ci arrivate 
Può essere cosi come pure l'inverso...però ormai te lo ho detto 200000 volte ma tu ti ostini ad esprimere questi teoremi. Senza polemica eh :up:


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lascia perdere minerva
> io non vengo qui a raccontar panzane
> e quando posso cerco di mantenermi sul realistico
> 
> ...


anche per me vale la stessa cosa: lo vedo e lo sento felice ma giustamente non posso (e non voglio ) quantificare.
vorrei poi vedere chi lo può fare


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Bah...ho capito...sono una donna
> Tu fai troppa distinzione....non è che "l'uomo" non ci arriva e voi tutte ci arrivate
> Può essere cosi come pure l'inverso...però ormai te lo ho detto 200000 volte ma tu ti ostini ad esprimere questi teoremi. Senza polemica eh :up:



Ma guarda Niko, non mi piacciono le generalizzazioni (anche se sembra il contrario) ma in questo caso è il caso di farle, naturalmente con dei distinguo. Così come tu sei più sensibile, e non è certo un difetto, della maggioranza di voi ci saranno delle donne con caratteristiche "femminili" meno spiccate, ma questo è logico. Si parla sempre in via generale, tenendo presente che ci sono anche le eccezioni, chiamiamole così.

Non sono teoremi formulati da me e tanto meno teorie, sono tesi queste, inconfutabili, chiedilo a chi studia i comportamenti umani, distinguendoli da quelli tenuti dai maschi rispetto a quelli delle femmine (vedi psicologi).

E lo dico con cognizione di causa


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, 



  non è affatto affermato ancora che le differenze tra uomo e donna siano prevalentemente biologiche … c’è anche chi sostiene che siano soprattutto dovute dall’ambiente culturale … 


gli scienziati non sono daccordo su questo argomento ...  



  sienne


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




siano esse biologiche o dovute a fattori culturali, poco importa, non credi?

L'essenziale è tenerle in considerazione e comportarsi di conseguenza.
:up::up:


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ed è questo l'errore che facciamo! E' la stessa cosa che gli ho rimproverato io, ma ho capito che è improbabile che si comportino nel modo che vorremmo (e che sarebbe infinitamente più logico e naturale). Allora che vogliamo fare: se non ci arrivano, non ci arrivano...bisogna che lo facciamo noi perchè qualcuno dovrà pure farsi avanti per primo se si vuole salvare la coppia. Altrimenti la mandiamo a catafascio...
> Lasciamolo perdere per una volta il nostro orgoglio: e non trinceriamoci dietro all'alibi che non ce ne accorgiamo dell'aria che tira, noi abbiamo le antenne per certe cose.
> 
> Certo che gli uomini manifestano i sentimenti più con i fatti che con le parole, noi invece ci riusciamo in tutti i modi, è un dono di natura.
> ...


 Ti capisco e rispetto profondamente  quello che dici , anche perche' fino a qualche tempo fa la pensavo quasi come te ma poi l'evoluzione delle cose mi ha messo davanti a tanti troppi dubbi.
l'amore non e' certo un baratto "se te mi dai io ti do", questo no , sarebbe una relazione sterile, pero' quando ti accorgi o meglio percepisci (perche' come dici tu noi abbiamo le antenne alte) che forse dall'altra parte c'è si rabbia e tristezza per una crisi ma non la volonta' profonda a ricominciare,allora io mi arrendo e penso un po anche alla mia persona, voglio davvero accontentarmi di briciole d'amore solo perche' voglio quest'uomo?non ho diritto ad essere amata?
forse in questo momento e' solo una mancanza di forze, sono stanca di combattere e guarda io sono una combattente per natura perche' idealista.ma ora ho bisogno di una pausa...sono stanca delusa e anche arrabbiata...
ma tanto c'è la "psicoanalisi".....


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

Diletta voglio farti un esempio di cosa dico per farti capire il mio stato:
stasera lui (che ora ha deciso che deve tenere le distanze perche' non ce la fa a fare con me tira e molla ossia un giorno calmi e uno incavolati) e' fuori ...va tutti i venerdi x riunioni di associazione,ma stasera c'ha un altro impegno partitina con altri amici e poi cena, ..te dirai e allora...si ma io come al solito sono a casa con i miei bimbi...e mi sento anche dire ...vai anche te ....e come ...come faccio...a chi lascio i bimbi?l
a lui si presenta un impegno anche extra lavoro ? che problema cè? si va , mica si preoccupa se io ho o meno bisogno , e certo con due bimbi piccoli che bisogno vuoi che abbia?
Lui mi dice tanto ora una moglie non ce l'ho , sono solo e quindi faccio le cose che mi fanno stare bene , che mi fanno sentire meno solo...
 secondo te e' amore? e fosse anche amore ferito e' cosi' che si deve e ha diritto di comportarsi un uomo ( o donna nei casi opposti)?io lo chiamo egoismo misto a rabbia.....esplosivo e inutile...:blank:


----------



## aristocat (22 Aprile 2011)

Chiccavs oltre a non essere amore verso di te (ma direi verso nessuno, neanche verso sè stesso) è anche distacco dalla realtà, con tutte le priorità che si deve dare una persona  quando sceglie di metter su famiglia.

Non può essere che prima vengano le cose che lo fanno star bene, poi il mal di pancia dei figli...:ira:


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> siano esse biologiche o dovute a fattori culturali, poco importa, non credi?
> 
> L'essenziale è tenerle in considerazione e comportarsi di conseguenza.
> :up::up:


Ciao,

 Provo a spiegarmi … 



  A livello biologico ci sono delle differenze. In breve: struttura celebrale, ormoni e geni. Ma non si sa ancora, come e se influiscono sul comportamento. 



  In questo periodo si vendono molto bene i libri che sostengono la teoria che queste differenze tra uomini e donne siano esclusivamente biologiche. Bisogna fare molta attenzione, perché scaraventa le donne al vecchio ruolo di “mamma e casalinghe” … dietro a questo filone c’è questa convinzione … 

  Se è culturale, allora la storia cambia. Perché significa, che sia la donna che l’uomo non hanno sfruttato il loro vero potenziale. 
  Io ho osservato, che la cultura centra molto … come anche la volontà singolare di voler avvicinarsi all’altro universo. Nell’ambiente in cui vivo non si fanno tanti distinzioni tra uomini e donne … infatti, riscontro nei comportamenti tanta varietà … sia nell’uomo sia nella donna, a tal punto che diventa difficile affermare cosa sia tipicamente donna o uomo. 
  In casa mia i miei litigavano a volte proprio su questa questione … perché provenendo da due culture differenti, avevano una visione diversa del ruolo della donna … 



  Perciò, c’è una grande differenza se la spiegazione e culturale o biologica …


sienne


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Chiccavs oltre a non essere amore verso di te (ma direi verso nessuno, neanche verso sè stesso) è anche distacco dalla realtà, con tutte le priorità che si deve dare una persona quando sceglie di metter su famiglia.
> 
> Non può essere che prima vengano le cose che lo fanno star bene, poi il mal di pancia dei figli...:ira:


Sto cercando di convincermi del contrario ma la mia coscenza e, e non solo, mi dice che mi sbaglio, solo che lui qualche mese fa e' entrato in depressione , si sta curando , ma ora che dice che sta meglio(e lo ha affermato anche il suo psicologo visto che gli ha fatto calare le pasticche) non mi torna che si comporti così , lo vedo solo egoista


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Diletta voglio farti un esempio di cosa dico per farti capire il mio stato:
> stasera lui (che ora ha deciso che deve tenere le distanze perche' non ce la fa a fare con me tira e molla ossia un giorno calmi e uno incavolati) e' fuori ...va tutti i venerdi x riunioni di associazione,ma stasera c'ha un altro impegno partitina con altri amici e poi cena, ..te dirai e allora...si ma io come al solito sono a casa con i miei bimbi...e mi sento anche dire ...vai anche te ....e come ...come faccio...a chi lascio i bimbi?l
> a lui si presenta un impegno anche extra lavoro ? che problema cè? si va , mica si preoccupa se io ho o meno bisogno , e certo con due bimbi piccoli che bisogno vuoi che abbia?
> Lui mi dice tanto ora una moglie non ce l'ho , sono solo e quindi faccio le cose che mi fanno stare bene , che mi fanno sentire meno solo...
> secondo te e' amore? e fosse anche amore ferito e' cosi' che si deve e ha diritto di comportarsi un uomo ( o donna nei casi opposti)?io lo chiamo egoismo misto a rabbia.....esplosivo e inutile...:blank:


   Ciao, 



  mi sembra che tuo marito non ha realizzato di avere e creato lui stesso una famiglia … 



  e se gli chiedi di badare ai figli domani sera, perché hai un impegno? Tentare non nuoce … avvolte bisogna aiutare l’altro per farli capire che ci sono delle responsabilità … 

  sienne


----------



## aristocat (22 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Sto cercando di convincermi del contrario ma la mia coscenza e, e non solo, mi dice che mi sbaglio, solo che lui qualche mese fa e' entrato in depressione , si sta curando , ma ora che dice che sta meglio(e lo ha affermato anche il suo psicologo visto che gli ha fatto calare le pasticche) non mi torna che si comporti così , lo vedo solo egoista


Ah bè se dietro ci sono problematiche di ordine psicologico è qualcosa a cui almeno puoi dare una spiegazione. Accettarlo mai, credo... Comunque vedi tu se con l'andare del tempo (io stessa non lo lascerei proprio adesso), le cose migliorano e lui trova un equilibrio.... oppure se invece rimane irrecuperabile anzi peggiora del tutto... solo sul lungo periodo vale la pena decidere secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché tu hai certezze assolute ?
> non capisco perché devi essere sempre così malignetta nei suoi confronti ...al costo di rinnegare concetti magari espressi poco prima.



Non sono malignetta, penso proprio che tu mi abbia frainteso.
A quali concetti ti riferisci?
Proprio perchè non ho certezze assolute, riesco a fare molto spazio dentro di me per accogliere gli altri no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lascia perdere minerva
> io non vengo qui a raccontar panzane
> e quando posso cerco di mantenermi sul realistico
> 
> ...


Ma io non intendevo certo offenderti o mancarti di rispetto, o peggio dire che tuo marito non ti ami eh?
Ho solo detto che sono rimasto colpito da un tuo post, dove esprimi un concetto molto importante.
La speranza.
Cioè da quel che ho capito, chi viene tradito e poi si impegna a ricostruire, non è più una persona che crede ciecamente all'amore dell'altro, per quanto l'altro si possa impegnare a rassicuare la persona che ha tradito.
Ho capito che bene o male, il tradito si augura e spera che sia effettivamente così.
E ho anche capito che non sei una donna che tiene legato a sè suo marito con ricatti, ripicche...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Non capisco perchè Minerva se la sia presa...
Ma veramente eh?

Posso capire comunque che tu possa ritenermi un pirla.
Del resto tu avresti preteso da me un amore, che io non sarei mai capace di dare...ergo?

Mah...comunque ti faccio le mie scuse, se per caso, ho urtato la tua sensibilità.


----------



## Niko74 (23 Aprile 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Diletta voglio farti un esempio di cosa dico per farti capire il mio stato:
> stasera lui (che ora ha deciso che deve tenere le distanze perche' non ce la fa a fare con me tira e molla ossia un giorno calmi e uno incavolati) e' fuori ...va tutti i venerdi x riunioni di associazione,ma stasera c'ha un altro impegno partitina con altri amici e poi cena, ..te dirai e allora...si ma io come al solito sono a casa con i miei bimbi...e mi sento anche dire ...vai anche te ....e come ...come faccio...a chi lascio i bimbi?l
> a lui si presenta un impegno anche extra lavoro ? che problema cè? si va , mica si preoccupa se io ho o meno bisogno , e certo con due bimbi piccoli che bisogno vuoi che abbia?
> *Lui mi dice tanto ora una moglie non ce l'ho , sono solo e quindi faccio le cose che mi fanno stare bene , che mi fanno sentire meno solo...*
> secondo te e' amore? e fosse anche amore ferito e' cosi' che si deve e ha diritto di comportarsi un uomo ( o donna nei casi opposti)?io lo chiamo egoismo misto a rabbia.....esplosivo e inutile...:blank:


Mah....anche se fosse "solo"(e lo sarebbe perché se lo è comunque cercato) i figli dove li mette? Se lo avessi tu un impegno extra lavorativo una sera lui non bada ai bambini?

Guarda io adesso, sto attraversando un periodo simile a quello di tuo marito nel senso che "una moglie non ce l'ho",  però è lei che si è persa per un altro  ed è lei che sembra non voler ricostruire ed è distaccata...
Certamente in queste ultime 2 settimane sto pensando un pò di più a me stesso curando hobby che prima magari limitavo per stare con lei.
Però pur essendo "solo" un figlio lo ho, quindi gli hobby vengono in ogni caso dopo di lui.


----------



## Sole (23 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che donna, voglio conoscerti!


Quando vuoi, mi farebbe piacere.


----------



## Irene (24 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non intendevo certo offenderti o mancarti di rispetto, o peggio dire che tuo marito non ti ami eh?
> Ho solo detto che sono rimasto colpito da un tuo post, dove esprimi un concetto molto importante.
> La speranza.
> Cioè da quel che ho capito, chi viene tradito e poi si impegna a ricostruire, non è più una persona che crede ciecamente all'amore dell'altro, per quanto l'altro si possa impegnare a rassicuare la persona che ha tradito.
> ...


 
riflettevo sulla parola speranza..
per quanto mi riguarda purtroppo la speranza va pari passo con la disillusione..
troppe menzogne hanno fatto svanire la mia speranza di poter ricostruire..

Amoremio moltissime volte mi ha fatto riflettere...
e si percepisce quanto lavoro c'è stato dietro le sue parole..:up:


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Diletta voglio farti un esempio di cosa dico per farti capire il mio stato:
> stasera lui (che ora ha deciso che deve tenere le distanze perche' non ce la fa a fare con me tira e molla ossia un giorno calmi e uno incavolati) e' fuori ...va tutti i venerdi x riunioni di associazione,ma stasera c'ha un altro impegno partitina con altri amici e poi cena, ..te dirai e allora...si ma io come al solito sono a casa con i miei bimbi...e mi sento anche dire ...vai anche te ....e come ...come faccio...a chi lascio i bimbi?l
> a lui si presenta un impegno anche extra lavoro ? che problema cè? si va , mica si preoccupa se io ho o meno bisogno , e certo con due bimbi piccoli che bisogno vuoi che abbia?
> Lui mi dice tanto ora una moglie non ce l'ho , sono solo e quindi faccio le cose che mi fanno stare bene , che mi fanno sentire meno solo...
> secondo te e' amore? e fosse anche amore ferito e' cosi' che si deve e ha diritto di comportarsi un uomo ( o donna nei casi opposti)?io lo chiamo egoismo misto a rabbia.....esplosivo e inutile...:blank:




...ma allora come vanno le cose? Ci puoi aggiornare?
Io non ho ancora capito se si è trattato di una relazione o di una scappatella. Guarda che sono due cose del tutto diverse, da valutare separatamente, e di solito anche il fine per cui si hanno cambia completamente.
Una volta saputo ciò, si aprono strade diverse di riconciliazione.
Fammi sapere....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora come vanno le cose? Ci puoi aggiornare?
> Io non ho ancora capito se si è trattato di una relazione o di una scappatella. Guarda che sono due cose del tutto diverse, da valutare separatamente, e di solito anche il fine per cui si hanno cambia completamente.
> Una volta saputo ciò, si aprono strade diverse di riconciliazione.
> Fammi sapere....


Oh brava!
Finalmente una che pone l'accento sulla diversità tra scappatelle e relazioni.
Ok, dai la mia è stata una vita di scappatoie.:carneval:
E le mie braccia un refugium peccatorum XD.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------

